#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-04-25
<dmcglone> Hi all
<Cheri703> hi
<dmcglone> have a nice easter?
<Cheri703> eh, reasonably
<dmcglone> nobody showed up here LOL
<dmcglone> nobody likes us
<dmcglone> lol
<Cheri703> heh
<BiosElement> Blah
<BiosElement> I hate you dmcglone
<BiosElement> You suck. Go eat worms or something >.>
<dmcglone> haha
 * Cheri703 got business twitter account set up...haven't posted anything yet though
<dmcglone> I got one and never have any news to post :-/
<BiosElement> Aww
<canthus13> Meh twitter.
<Cheri703> yeah, overall I'm meh about it, but I plan to at least somewhat document my UDS experience there
<Cheri703> hehe, I googled "I want to get stuff done, but I don't" and the first result was one of my favorite posts of all the internet: http://hyperboleandahalf.blogspot.com/2010/06/this-is-why-ill-never-be-adult.html
<BiosElement> UDS is awesome, but eh, I'm not sure how useful it is.
<BiosElement> >.>
 * BiosElement is a traitor to the cause
<dmcglone> google compulsive procrastination ;-)
<Cheri703> yeah, probably
<BiosElement> Hah
<dmcglone> Ok listen up, listen up, we all know it cost a heck of a lot of money to use Windows, which means if you use windows it keeps you in the poorhouse, but on the other hand using Linux is free and you get to keep your money in your pocket am I correct??
<dmcglone> well I tried to use Internet Explorer to do a checkout on Amazon with my credit card and an error box popped up and said "get a job", So I switched over to firefox and a box popped up and said "Welcome back Donald Trump!"
<dmcglone> Ok it sucked! get over it! LOL
<dmcglone> Don't blame me, it was BiosElement's idea
<dmcglone> hehehehehehahahahahaha
<BiosElement> Hah, Nice try troll. :P
<dmcglone> LOL
<dmcglone> trolls are cute
<BiosElement> >.>
 * dmcglone is (pa)trolling
<dmcglone> :-p
<dmcglone> Whats up Unit193
<Unit193> Hello dmcglone
<dmcglone> I'm just sitting here (pa)trolling the room
<dmcglone> BiosElement: had me under his mind control and Is causing me to neglect my duties
<BiosElement> hah sure I am
<dmcglone> everybody loves a troll
<BiosElement> We do?
<dmcglone> Ok, anyway, is a new netbook edition of Ubuntu coming out with the next release?
<dmcglone> or will it just be a desktop edition?
<BiosElement> Best guess: Just desktop, with a netbook GUI. But Don't quote me
<BiosElement> *notebook
<BiosElement> It's intended to compress a spinoff into a single disc, since the difference is small.
<Unit193> BiosElement: I see why you like Cherokee
<BiosElement> Unit193: Awesome. I told you it was different ;)
<dmcglone> will it be like the 10.10 netbook edition?
<BiosElement> I'm placing bets that it's the future of Web servers.
<BiosElement> dmcglone: Not sure, I 'think' so.
<dmcglone> crap
<BiosElement> Oh and Unity sucks. *gets murdered by mark*
<dmcglone> I hate 10.10's netbook edition
<BiosElement> dmcglone: It should be optional
<dmcglone> apache?, cherokee? their both indians ;-)
<Unit193> It has a nice web config
<dmcglone> unit so does apache, it's called "webmin"
<dmcglone> :-)
<dmcglone> I figured Unity would suck
<BiosElement> Webmin does a lot more though doesn't it?
<dmcglone> yes it dies
<dmcglone> doe3s
<dmcglone> lol
 * dmcglone typing sucks tonight
<dmcglone> webmin handles mysql db's dovecot, LDAP, bind, fetchmail, CVS,openSLP, procmail, postfix and a whole plethora of other stuff
<BiosElement> I look forward to ditching my mail server >.>
<dmcglone> I use the IMAP provided by my hosting
<dmcglone> When is the next ubuntu release due out?
<BiosElement> Awesome
<dmcglone> 28th or so?
<BiosElement> Just a few days IIRC
<Unit193> 28th
<BiosElement> 28th
<BiosElement> Darn you Unit193 >.>
<dmcglone> thx
<dmcglone> :-)
 * dmcglone will be downloading at the strike of 12am
 * BiosElement is actually already running kubuntu 11.04 beta >.>
<Unit193> Kubuntu doesn't like my VM ...
<dmcglone> kubuntu? yuk
<BiosElement> XServer told me to go F myself so I decided to try the latest and greatest, it worked outside the box
<BiosElement> dmcglone: Aww shut up, KDE4 is now rock solid. Only problems come from Nvidia drivers being closed.
<BiosElement> :P
<Unit193> X/Kubuntu are the best ones...
<dmcglone> I used kde for many many years, then tried Gnome, I'm sorry but KDE is a bunch of clutter and crap thrown into 1 place anymore
 * BiosElement slaps Unit193 on the back "Hells yea bro, I got your back" ;)
<dmcglone> I hate KDE's network manager
<Unit193> BiosElement: You don't like Xubuntu do you?
<dmcglone> crap outta the box
<BiosElement> I do, I have it on a laptop
<Unit193> dmcglone: Have you seen the new Xubuntu? Looking good!
<BiosElement> dmcglone: It has some bugs due to drivers, it actually wasn't the fault of kdenetwork
 * dmcglone doesnt like xfce
 * BiosElement doesn't like gnome, but xfce isn't 'that' bad
<dmcglone> I remember enlightment, those were the bad ass days :-)
<BiosElement> Ahah
<dmcglone> I started my linux days with RH 6.1
<dmcglone> years and years ago
<Unit193> Take a look at Awesome
<dmcglone> link?
<dmcglone> www.awesome.com?
<dmcglone> lol
<Unit193> https://awesome.naquadah.org/wiki/My_first_awesome
 * dmcglone is looking at the youtube movie
<dmcglone> this is actually awesome!!! http://www.metacafe.com/watch/162976/awesome_new_desktop/
 * Unit193 can't watch now
<dmcglone> This crap is awesome!!!
<dmcglone> go look BiosElement
<dmcglone> Unit193: can't watch :-(
<BiosElement> Heh, I've seen Awesome
 * Unit193 is on SSH + Screen on a computer with IE6 as the best browser
<dmcglone> it's like a magic card game
<dmcglone> lol
<dmcglone> I want this crap, but I think it's only for tablet pc's
<Unit193> Awesome? No, I know a distro that's adding it an alt manager
<dmcglone> I wonder if it's what I was watching on yourtube
<canthus13> Woo. this rocks. :)
<canthus13> http://www.treehugger.com/files/2011/04/9-percent-data-center-cooling-energy-reduction-fluid-submerged-servers-mineral-oil.php
<Cheri703> \o/ just found out that a handful of other ubuntu folks will be on my flight to budapest :) including husband of a friend :)
<Unit193> I'm already tired... That's a first
<Unit193> Congrats on random Ubuntu people!
<Cheri703> heh
<Derath-Srvr> hi all
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<Derath-Srvr> Sup
<Cheri703> hello
<thafreak> guhhh...stuck listening to a conf call about "paradata"
 * Derath-Srvr smirks
 * Cheri703 is watching 6 feet under and pondering her website
<deejoe> paradata?
<deejoe> as in, not really data?
<deejoe> like, lorem ipsum
<Derath-Srvr> Or make fake data? lol
<deejoe> as opposed to metadata
<thafreak> exactly...
<thafreak> it's stupid
<thafreak> I think it's SUPPOSED to be data about how data is captured/used
<thafreak> but it's still really just metadata...why the hell they come up with yet another term, is beyond me
<thafreak> wait...I think I just heard some one on this conf call say "brokers of expertise"
 * Derath-Srvr chuckles
<thafreak> I think they were refering to librarians or something
<_bbb> 3 oclock and alls well
<canthus13> Cheri703: Hey.. you around?
<Cheri703> yuppers
<canthus13> You wouldn't happen to have a plastic Sully toy from Monsters, Inc, would you?
<Cheri703> hmmm...not to my knowledge...why?
<canthus13> It's for a prank.. I swiped one from a guy's desk here, and I"ve been sending pictures of Sully to him from various places.. I wanted to get some shots of him in Belgium. :)
<canthus13> err. Wherever UDS is. :)
<Cheri703> heh, it's hungary! but my dad will be in belgium in june :)
<Cheri703> eh, toss it in the mail, I'd be happy to take it with me :)
<Cheri703> or take a pic of it, and I could cut it out or something
<canthus13> Heh. I meant hungary. :)  Hmm.... Ok. email me your address and I'll send it to ya.
<canthus13> it's my nick at gmail
<Cheri703> fb messaged it to you
<canthus13> Cool. I'll toss a sully in the mail soon.  When do you leave?
<Cheri703> if there is any way to identify it as HIS sully, that'd be good too, because otherwise it could be ANY sully
<Cheri703> I fly out may 7th
<canthus13> Ok. I'll have him to you before then.
<Cheri703> kk
<Cheri703> are you going to the thing columbus?
<Cheri703> *in
<canthus13> Nope. Working.
<Cheri703> k
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-04-26
<dmcglone> 2 more days till release everybody excited?
<Cheri703> eh
<canthus13> Why would they release something that won't install?
<dmcglone> having problems canthus13?
<canthus13> dmcglone: Sure. it takes several hours before crashing when I try to install. And I don't appear to be the only person.
<canthus13> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/601299
<dmcglone> is it a beta release
<canthus13> True. But it's not fixed yet, and only 2 days 'til release?
<Unit193> 3 Days
<dmcglone> I bet they are scrambling to fix this one
<canthus13> I'd hope so.
<canthus13> I may upgrade... Just as long as they keep the classic gnome option. I despise unity.
<dmcglone> I agree
<dmcglone> what version will this release be?
<canthus13> 11.04?
<canthus13> Or do you mean unity?
<dmcglone> Ubuntu
<canthus13> Ah. 11.04
<Cheri703> I'll download it, but won't do anything beyond liveboot for QUITE a while. I just upgraded to 10.10 like a month or so ago
<dmcglone> ok, I'm looking at all the changes that will be in it
<dmcglone> Cheri703: I've been running 10.10 since it's release
<Unit193> I'm running the beta (that got a bad upgrade...)
<dmcglone> I sure hope they don't release it with the rc kernal :-/
 * dmcglone is checking out fedora
<Unit193> Why? You should take a look at Xubuntu (stay in the debian family)
<dmcglone> I'll check that out too
<Cheri703> \o/ one of my packages has arrived at the post office in mansfield, one of them is in transit to mansfield, HOPEFULLY should get both tomorrow !!
<Unit193> Packages? You didn't just get it from the repo? ;)
<Cheri703> one is an order from amazon (ink and such), the other is MY NETBOOOOOOOK!!!!
<Cheri703> I'm so freaking eager to get it back
<dmcglone> 8 minutes to download an ISO :-)
<canthus13> dmcglone: Woohoo.
<dmcglone> canthus13: tell me about it
<dmcglone> I've never seen ISO's DL that fast
 * canthus13 has. :)
<canthus13> all the time.
 * canthus13 debates upgrading to 50/3.  He could use the increased upload speed....
<Cheri703> I don't upload much
<dmcglone> what tool do I use to create a install USB stick?
<canthus13> unetbootin
<Cheri703> are you in ubuntu now?
<canthus13> or the usb creator in the system menu.
<Cheri703> I use the usb creator
<Cheri703> it's easier generally
<dmcglone> ok I see the USB creator
<dmcglone> do different distro's tweek the applications to their own liking?
<Unit193> Default applications
<canthus13> dmcglone: most don't do it to near the extent that ubuntu does.
<dmcglone> It's been so long since I've done any research. I can't even remember the last distro I used, before switching to Kubuntu, then Ubuntu
<dmcglone> I'm way out of touch
<Unit193> I have a folder called ISOs that's 17.6 GB
<canthus13> dmcglone: Hmm... I think the last distro I used before ubuntu was Gentoo.
<dmcglone> the startup disk creator is asking me what device to use and it only lets it be erased and my HD hdb is the only listed and no choice to change it
<canthus13> Try unetbootin instead.
<dmcglone> I got it, my USB stick is actually sdb1 but now it will not let me choose an ISO. I think it only works with Ubuntu ISO's :-/
<dmcglone> Oh wow, it will not let me choose the fedora ISO
<Cheri703> oh, yeah, the built in one only works with ubuntu
<Cheri703> sorry
<dmcglone> haha, that shady on Ubuntu's part
 * dmcglone is installing unetbootin
<canthus13> unetbootin installs any ISO.
<dmcglone> it's working
<dmcglone> how shady of Ubuntu to do that :-/
<Cheri703> eh, it's just set up to work with their stuff
<dmcglone> I guess. LOL
<Unit193> Does the Ubuntu one work with persistance?
<dmcglone> I couldn't say, it wouldn't let me use it LOL
<dmcglone> I'll be back in a minute, gonna reboot
<Cheri703> Unit193: yes, you just have to set it up that way
<dmcglone> Ok back
<dmcglone> I forgot I needed to set up my wireless card
<dmcglone> well, I'm out all have a good one :-)
<canthus13> paultag: Hey... is there a Fluxbox Desktop metapackage?
<paultag> canthus13: nosir. I made one a while back, but no one cared
<paultag> canthus13: looking for some goodies>
<paultag> sed s/>/?/g
<canthus13> bummer. I was poking around at openbox, but it's pretty much useless as it is in ubuntu. :(
<paultag> canthus13: fluxbox, fbautostart, nautilus, gnome-do is what I do
<canthus13> I'm looking for something similar to crunchbang's layout.
 * canthus13 likes crunchbang, but development is too erratic.
<paultag> canthus13: not hard to get together, but nothing is set up for it, nope
<paultag> good project, though
<paultag> ok, I need some help, though (for realsie)
<canthus13> Oh?
<paultag> I need to set up an LLC so I can do consulting work for real life work (got an offer)
<paultag> and I need a name
<canthus13> Cool. :)
 * canthus13 would love to get into consulting... Needs to nail down a few certs first.
<canthus13> If I think of something, I'll let ya know.
<paultag> canthus13: thanks man :)
<canthus13> any time.
<paultag> canthus13: yeah, I'm doing some software consulting work
<paultag> should be nice
<canthus13> Nice.  I'm more interested in small business network consulting...
<paultag> aye :)
<canthus13> ...Which is pretty much windows only until viable accounting software is available for Linux.
<paultag> meh, I'll just write my own
<paultag> screw it
<paultag> I don't want to deal with crapware
<paultag> just format and output LaTeX invoices and stuff from the DB
<paultag> then render that out to PDF or whatever
<paultag> fuck it :)
<paultag> BBL
<Cheri703> someone make me some food and bring it to mansfield, k?
<canthus13> Hah. Bake me some cookies and maybe we'll talk...
<Cheri703> I still have some left from saturday night...
<canthus13> I'd have a hard time getting it to Mansfield, though.
<Cheri703> hongry
<Cheri703> don't want to make anything
<canthus13> Heh.
<Cheri703> we have a ton of dishes to do, and we need to clean out our fridge...tomorrow is housework day...until my netbook arrives, and then we'll be having private time :D
<Cheri703> *netbook and I
<Derath-Srvr> hi all
<Unit193> Hello Derath-Srvr !
<Derath-Srvr> how's it going Unit?
<Derath-Srvr> You going to be there this weekend?>
<Unit193> I don't think I can :/ I really wanted to see all the people from IRC...
<Derath-Srvr> :(
<Unit193> I have something at 6pm... Are you going?
<Derath-Srvr> I believe I am...
<Derath-Srvr> Nothing's stopping me at this point, but will know more as weekend gets closer
<Derath-Srvr> nicotine time, bbl
 * Derath-Srvr sighs
<Cheri703> paultag or anyone else from cleveland going to the thing on sunday?
<paultag> Cheri703: not sure
<paultag> Cheri703: I'm not, finals time :(
<Cheri703> :(
 * Cheri703 needs to try to find a ride, the people who I'd normally borrow a car from are on one car right now :/
<Cheri703> so I can't
<paultag> Cheri703: :(
<Cheri703> yeah
<Cheri703> I really want to go!
<paultag> Cheri703: yeah, me too!
<paultag> I'd rather be living it up then doing this bullscrit :)
<Cheri703> yeah
<Cheri703> OMG PAUL MY NETBOOK ARRIVES TODAY AND LESS THAN TWO WEEKS TO UDS
<paultag> LD
<paultag> :D *
<Cheri703> I'm waaaaaaaaaaiting for the UPS guy
<Cheri703> he comes usually between 5 and 7 :(
<Cheri703> IT'S HEEEEEEERE
<Cheri703> I will be gone for a while to clone my stuff back over :) :)
<canthus13> canthus13: Just remember... Don't hug it tooo tight. ;)
<canthus13> bah. Missed.
<Unit193> Talking to yourself?
<canthus13> Unit193: Looks like it.
<canthus13> Meh. why clone? Just swap the drive from one machine to the other.... :/
<Unit193> External drive
<canthus13> Cheri703: Yay?
<Cheri703> yay indeed!
 * Cheri703 is using netbook :)
<Cheri703> do any of you know anything about bluetooth in ubuntu?
<canthus13> Awesome!  Sully's gonna go to De Ja Vu before he heads to europe.  (Gonna get a pic of him in front of the sign on the way home...)
<canthus13> Cheri703: Yeah. It sucks.
<Cheri703> kk
<Cheri703> my device manager is saying something about bluetooth (they replaced the netbook, so it's mildly feasible it might have it), but I dunno anything about it
<canthus13> It might...
<canthus13> Cheri703: paste lspci..
 * canthus13 has bluetooth come up for no reason on machines that don't have it, though.
<Cheri703> hmm...it doesn't show it there
<Cheri703> I dunno, I'm not too worried about it
<canthus13> I think ubuntu misinterprets some wireless adapters as multifunction bluetooth/wireless cards...
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-04-27
<dmcglone> :-)
<canthus13> :/
<BiosElement> :\
<dmcglone> :-/
<dmcglone> you have to type the nose
<dmcglone> : and - and /
<BiosElement> dmcglone: Hear the awesome sony fun?
<dmcglone> no I haven't
<BiosElement> Sony PSN has been down for a week, they just admitted their security was lame and so names, addresses, emails, birthdays, network passwords and logins, probably credit cards, all stolen.
<BiosElement> +1 for sony
<dmcglone> haha
<dmcglone> I'm actually a fan of sony :-/
<dmcglone> PS2 :-)
<dmcglone> I never play online though
<BiosElement> Hmm, I never knew you were a fan of rootkits. :)
<BiosElement> I'm sure sony's a fan of you though, you're one of their dozen loyal customers. ;)
<dmcglone> I've only bought the PS1 and PS2, I'm not buying the PS3
<dmcglone> Matter of fact I was just playing Metal Gear a while ago :-)
<BiosElement> I feel sorry for you
<dmcglone> what else is there to play?
<dmcglone> :-/
<dmcglone> I have a WII but I'm just too lazy to play right now LOL
<BiosElement> Sony, the same company that goes to idiotic measures to ban 'pirates'. Who steals features from customers and then sues the hackers who patch it back in. And a week later loses all their psn user data. Awesome
<BiosElement> Oh and better yet, waits a week to tell anyone :P
<dmcglone> well for 1 I'm not a pirate, I have no ships ;-) 2. they stole nothing from me, cuz I have nothing to steal, and 3. I'm not stupid enough to waste my time creating patches for a multi-million dollar company
<dmcglone> they can go fsck themselves
<BiosElement> Hah, it was the Other OS Feature for the PS3 to run linux on it. So it was a direct attack on every single person who brought a ps3.
<Cheri703> anyone especially familiar with phatch?
<BiosElement> Cheri703: Never heard of it
<dmcglone> me either
<Cheri703> ok, nvm
<Cheri703> it's pretty sweet, but I'm looking for a specific thing
<dmcglone> what thing?
<dmcglone> LOL
<Cheri703> I need to be able to adjust MANY pictures at once to meet certain requirements (both size in pixels and size in mb)
<dmcglone> command line maybe?
<BiosElement> CLI is the way to go, probably ImageMagick will do the trick. I think they have some decent GUI's for it. I know digikam can mass-edit photos but I don't think it'd be well suited to what you're trying to do.
<Cheri703> well, like say "regardless of how big it starts, go to file size 68kb and size 620px"
<dmcglone> digikam
<dmcglone> I just had a thought :-) can a wireless router feed another wireless router so to have greater range and stronger signals?
<Unit193> You're talking about a bridge?
<dmcglone> I dunno
<dmcglone> I just read up on bridging, I guess it's basically just setting up another router in "bridged" mode
<dmcglone> now my question is, which router will serve up the internet.
<dmcglone> will it depend on what area your in?
<canthus13> dmcglone: The left one.
<canthus13> dmcglone: Actually, you can set up dd-wrt to act as a repeater.  Most stock router firmware doesn't do it, though.
<dmcglone> how does the repeater work?
<dmcglone> well in terms of "bridged" mode?
<canthus13> dmcglone: It works by establishing a wireless link to the other router. It just passes data like a switch.
<Unit193> The more you have, the slower it will be
<canthus13> Not really....
<canthus13> the throughput is only going to be as good as the quality of the link between the two routers, though.
<Unit193> Is that WDS then?
<canthus13> or the router and 'repeater'.
 * canthus13 prefers to use an ethernet link between the two, though. It's more reliable.
<dmcglone> I see
<Unit193> canthus13: Thanks for correcting me on that!
<dmcglone> I'm going to get me some rest, I'll see everyone tomorrow :-)
<dmcglone> g'night
<canthus13> dmcglone: Usually, you want to use a wireless link like that with two tightly focused antennas to connect two buildings when an ethernet link isn't practical (Like across a road)
<dmcglone> I see
<dmcglone> anyway, I'm out :-)
<canthus13> Cisco used to have a neat wireless planning game that involved setting up wireless networks on alien spaceships...
<canthus13> https://learningnetwork.cisco.com/docs/DOC-7560
<Unit193> I use a WRT54G v6 with DD-WRT as the second half
<canthus13> Nice.
<canthus13> Didn't know they'd managed to shoehorn it into v6...
 * canthus13 had a v5 with it... gave it away a couple of years ago.
<canthus13> I've got a WRT300N and an e2000 running it now.
<Unit193> If I can, I put Tomato on
<canthus13> I'm quite happy with DD-WRT. :)
<BiosElement> Awesome, Yelp sends beer and wine adverts to a minor. What a great plan that is.
<Unit193> Pandora changed keys
<canthus13> Unit193: so pianobar has to be updated again...
<Unit193> Yeah... I found some sweet irssi scripts!
<canthus13> Unit193: Oh?
<Unit193> *I think so
<Unit193> anames will grayout people that are away (otherwise it's just like names)
<Unit193> chanshare tells you the people that are on the same channels as you. Then screen_away will set you as away when you detach
<canthus13> Neat...
<canthus13> Huh. I already had chanshare installed, didn't know it.
<Unit193> canthus13: Have you used the proxy mode?
<canthus13> Nope.
 * canthus13 will play around with tor at some point, though.
<Unit193> proxy mode = irssi is BNC
<canthus13> Ah. BNC/VNC... I don't bother.  I could use shellium if I wanted, but it's too much work for no gain IMO.  I'm not doing anything shady that I need a proxy for.
<Unit193> Crap... I messed up my config with usercount... there is now the time/network/act bar in my hilight window :(
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-04-28
<BiosElement> So does anyone actually trust apple? http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20110427/10582914057/apple-takes-credit-uncovering-its-patented-location-bug-that-isnt-really-tracking-you-which-itll-fix.shtml
<BiosElement> >.>
<canthus13> No.
<BiosElement> It's awesome, they found a 'bug', but it wasn't tracking your location. Just the location of all wifi and cell towers since forever. :P
<canthus13> Yup.
<BiosElement> Ahh, I see. I feel better now....
<canthus13> ...in an unencrypted file that was likely available to any app dev that wanted it.
<BiosElement> Oh oh, and apple got a patent on that 'bug' last year.
<BiosElement> canthus13: It was.
<BiosElement> So for a bug, funny how it also has a patent. :P
 * canthus13 shrugs.
<canthus13> I'm not affected by it. :)
<BiosElement> Another one up to the apple reality distortion field.
<dmcglone> any news on the release?
<dmcglone> is it still on schedule?
<canthus13> dmcglone: TOmorrow.
<dmcglone> anything standing in it's way
<canthus13> the fact that it sucks?
<canthus13> Show-stopper installation issues...
<dmcglone> I wonder if it'll be released at 12am
<dmcglone> I'm thirsty, anyone want anything while i'm in the kitchen?
<dmcglone> Ahhhh refreshing gatorade!
<canthus13> dmcglone: 11:59pm on the 28th.
 * canthus13 prefers powerade zero.
<dmcglone> I got whatever was $.99
<dmcglone> lol
<dmcglone> kroger 10 for 10
<canthus13> Powerade zero was .50/each.
<canthus13> at kroger.
<dmcglone> dang I missed that sale
<dmcglone> was it the 32 oz?
<canthus13> Yep.
<dmcglone> cool, I think I'll hit kroger tomorrow.
<canthus13> I don't htink it's on sale now... this was a couple of weeks ago.
<dmcglone> I gotta stock up anyhow, I just opened the last one. They probably aren't on sale, though.
 * Cheri703 is actually trying to get back to doing things interacting with other people. I was kind of a hermit for a few weeks
<dmcglone> I've been a hermit for years :-/
<Unit193> People?
<dmcglone> Unit193: huh?
<dmcglone> I'm a space alien from jupiter
<dmcglone> I relocated to nebula
<dmcglone> the extradited to earth
<Unit193> You guys were talking about not interacting with other "people". I don't know what those things are...
<dmcglone> Neither do I :-/
<Unit193> canthus13: irssi proxy is VERY cool....
<Unit193> If you know what Quassel is, it's a bit like that...
<BiosElement> quassel should be the standard for IRC clients >.>
<Unit193> BiosElement: I can use irssi or pidgin to talk (and the chat will show up in both)
<Unit193> It just doesn't show backlogs
<BiosElement> Umm, pidgin? For IRC? *coughs*
<Unit193> Some people use it (I think dmcglone does)
<BiosElement> I know, and I feel sorry for them.
<Unit193> It's not all that bad
<Unit193> What GUI choices do you have?
<BiosElement> Quassel and Konversation are pretty awesome. I'd use weechat if I could get the colors down. >.<
<BiosElement> Back in a few, phone.
<Unit193> Those are KDE apps (they will work in others, but they are KDE)
<canthus13> Unit193: Xchat.
<BiosElement> Unit193: I know they are, you're talking to a Kubuntu user. :P XChat is an awesome gnome client though
 * Unit193 Will install Kubuntu when 11.04 comes out
 * Cheri703 just had a bacon egg and onion sandwich :)
<BiosElement> Awesome discussion killer Cheri703 ;)
<Unit193> BiosElement: Are you already rockin' 11.04? (I don't remember)
<BiosElement> Yep, I'm already breaking shit ;)
<Cheri703> mmmmhm
 * Cheri703 is good at that
 * Unit193 is better?
 * canthus13 has yet to successfully install natty. :/
<canthus13> I'm on attempt #4.  this time with the alternate iso.
<Unit193> Ubuntu?
<BiosElement> canthus13: USB or CD?
<canthus13> BiosElement: virtualbox.
<BiosElement> Ahh, VBox may not like some versions of the ISO
<BiosElement> I know they f'd up USB installs and VBox3 installs for part of the time
<canthus13> I've seen quite a few reports of it either being really slow installing, or not installing at all. something to do with btrfs.
 * canthus13 is using vbox4.
<canthus13> It's amazingly slow to install.  I've had it going for over 2 hours now.
<BiosElement> It is
<canthus13> CentOS installed in about 30 minutes.
<canthus13> Debian netinst took about the same.
<canthus13> meh. it's at 44%.
<BiosElement> Anyone hear of this TipTheWeb thing?
<BiosElement> I've been reading posts on flattr and they're spamming it everywhere >.<
<BiosElement> Beginning to suspect it's a total scam or if not, ran by spammy desperate people >.>
<BiosElement> Ahh, yes. The entire basis is fishy. You can "tip" any website, and then a content owner has to randomly come along and 'claim' the page to get the tip.
<canthus13> 52%
<BiosElement> BTW
<canthus13> eh?
<BiosElement> I'm going to make a Ubu-OH Convore group in a few. In fact I wonder if there's an ubuntu group >.>
<canthus13> Convore?
<BiosElement> Google Wave done right. https://convore.com/
<Unit193> This isn't something I would need to signup for?
<canthus13> Ah.
<BiosElement> Unit193: FB/Twit integration with OpenID Expected soon.
 * BiosElement bloody hates OpenID >.<
<Unit193> I like OpenID better then FB...
<BiosElement> Heh, I'm a FB Fan myself. For the most part I'm not paranoid, I don't mind being sold to adverts. :P
<Unit193> I do have an account!
 * Unit193 finds BiosElement and canthus13
<BiosElement> lol, facebook.com/bioselemnet
<BiosElement> *bioselement
<BiosElement> Cannot type
<Unit193> tleds is kinda funny...
<canthus13> 79%
<Unit193> At least it's working! Maybe I should try tomorrow to see if it's just you...
<canthus13> 90%
<canthus13> Unit193: I'm still on beta 2.
<Unit193> I was just thinking it's too late tonight to start...
<canthus13> Installing GRUB. :)
<canthus13> Start it, and once you've finished all the account setup, go to sleep.
<canthus13> If all goes well, all that's left is to tell it to install grub when you wake up.
<Unit193> That won't tell me how long it takes
<canthus13> Ah.
<Unit193> I have Xubuntu 11.04 B2 installed
<canthus13> It's slow to boot, that's for sure.
<canthus13> Aww. I don't have the hardware to run unity. what a shame.
<Unit193> Doesn't that give you Gnome then?
<canthus13> Yep.
<Unit193> Let me guess. If you don't have bad H/W, you don't get the option?
<canthus13> Probably.  It's because I don't yet have the guest additions installed.
<canthus13> Woo. 200MB worth of updates.
<Cheri703> hola skrapp_jaw
<canthus13> Wow. They made plain gnome uglier....
<skrapp_jaw> whats up
<skrapp_jaw> i have learned a new trick
<skrapp_jaw> :)
<Unit193> Backflip?
<Cheri703> oh?
<skrapp_jaw> x2x x11 keyboard/mouse share
<Cheri703> nice
<skrapp_jaw> My desktop pc has a terrible keyboard and mouse so i ssh'd from the laptop.
<skrapp_jaw> lol
<Unit193> Like synergy?
<skrapp_jaw> yea
<skrapp_jaw> well
<skrapp_jaw> maybe. ive not used that
<skrapp_jaw> this was simple.
<skrapp_jaw> I dig it alot.
<Unit193> Synergy can be very nice when you're fixing a computer for someone!
<skrapp_jaw> its easier to work like this with one keyboard and mouse than 2.
<SkrappJaw> lol. now im on the laptop
<SkrappJaw> :P
<SkrappJaw> Im using an HD tv monitor but im having problems with the resolution.
<SkrappJaw> that and the wlan card wont pick up networks anymore... so im jacked in with a cat5 ethernet cable and some x2x. :P
<canthus13> Holy crap. updates are CRAWLING...
<Unit193> Sign you should not use normal Ubuntu?
<canthus13> A sign that if it doesn't change I'm switching distros
<Unit193> Go with Xubuntu...
<SkrappJaw> my desktop is now on 1600x900 resolution
<SkrappJaw> lol
<BiosElement> I gather he's bitching about overloaded servers, not the distro
<Unit193> (I know it's not another distro)
<BiosElement> canthus13: 11.04?
<SkrappJaw> I updated earlier.
<canthus13> BiosElement: Yup
<BiosElement> canthus13: Explains i then, dev stuff are on shittier servers last I looked.
<canthus13> BiosElement: it's an issue with btrfs from what I've read.
<Cheri703> SkrappJaw: are you planning to go to the thing in columbus on sunday?
<BiosElement> Don't use btrfs for anything you give a flying f about
<canthus13> It's serious enough that bhy all rights the release should be delayed.
<BiosElement> It still doesn't have fully working disc checks.
<canthus13> BiosElement: I didn't really have a choice on this.
<BiosElement> canthus13: Is btrfs the default?
<canthus13> Although, actually, it's ext4.
<canthus13> Hrm.
<BiosElement> If you're in vbox, take a nap. The slowness is from vbox being lame.
<canthus13> BiosElement: I don't have this issue with any other distro.
<canthus13> Heck, I don't have the issue with Lucid in vbox.
<BiosElement> I do. Virtual disc drives are always somewhat slow for updates. Be it Fedora, Debian, Mint or Ubuntu. I used ext4 for all of them.
<canthus13> I have moderate slowness with the full disk encryption I'm using on a crunchbang install.
<Unit193> BiosElement: You have Mint in VBox? Why is this if you don't like it?
<BiosElement> canthus13: I suspect the problem isn't ubuntu, but upstream since I've seen a problems like that myself.
<BiosElement> Unit193: I don't have it now, I tried it out to see if it was any better. It wasn't.
<BiosElement> Kinda unfair for me to bitch about something I last tried 2 years ago isn't it? ;)
<Unit193> I have tried it sooner then that! I don't think I would install it on another computer...
<Unit193> It has some nice features though...
 * canthus13 likes the opening 'where to find help' window in Mint.
<Unit193> Default restricted drivers? Don't they have DVD support out of the box?
<canthus13> yup.
<Unit193> +1!
<Unit193> Friend said he didn't like linux because it couldn't play dvds
<SkrappJaw> anyone know how to get the HDMI video out to work on a sony vaio laptop?
<canthus13> Never tried.
<canthus13> #ubuntu would be a better place to ask.
<Cheri703> what video card?
<BiosElement> Unit193: They do. It's illegal but they have mp3 support out of the box
<Unit193> BiosElement: They have a USA/Japan version ;)
<BiosElement> Unit193: Bullshit, the default is still illegal and we all know what the users will click. >.<
<Unit193> That tick box in Ubuntu install doesn't give you DVD support (Does it give MP3?)
<BiosElement> It does, I think it gives DVD too.
<Cheri703> no it doesn't BiosElement
 * Cheri703 had to install it separately
<BiosElement> It's an effective workaround to the distribution.
<Cheri703> unless they changed it for 11.04
<BiosElement> Cheri703: Really? I may be wrong. I just thought it installed ubuntu-restricted-extras, which has DVD I thought
<Unit193> I would only recommend Mint to someone that I don't want to tell how to install medibuntu
<Cheri703> you have to install other stuff for it
<BiosElement> Cheri703: I don't pretend to know for sure, I never really use DVD's with my comp >.<
<Cheri703> I use a netbook :)
<Cheri703> but I've had to install it on a few computers
<BiosElement> I'd never send anyone off to install linux mint, I just can't trust how they do anything there.
<BiosElement> Ubuntu may not always be the most transparent, but ugh, I gave up trying to figure out what mint does for planning anything.
<Unit193> Explain to a non-computer user how to add a repo...
<Cheri703> "press ctrl-alt-t then copy this: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:blahblahblah and paste it into terminal...press enter"
<Unit193> Cheri703: Not with medibuntu...
<Cheri703> eh, with others
<BiosElement> Unit193: I wouldn't.
<Unit193> Then how do you get DVD support if that's the deal breaker? (I would just install it for that friend)
<BiosElement> libdvdcss2 package
<Cheri703> HDMI video out to work on a sony vaio laptop
<Cheri703> bah
<Cheri703> one sec
<BiosElement> It's not a separate repo.
<Cheri703> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<Cheri703> actually pretty easy
<BiosElement> Actually, it's now libdvdread4
<Cheri703> I ssh'd into my mom's computer and installed for her :)
<BiosElement> Cheri703: According to the help docs, dvd IS installed when you tick the box
<Cheri703> hmm...it wasn't working with my mom's till I did that stuff
<BiosElement> However a script needs to be ran as root for some FUBAR'd reason
<BiosElement> Yay for lawyers
<SkrappJaw> nvm. i figured it out
<SkrappJaw> lol
<Cheri703> good :)
<BiosElement> Holy hell this has gotta be the worst site I've seen for ages
<BiosElement> That also happens to be spamming the hell outta planet kde
 * BiosElement hunts for someone to complain too
<BiosElement> LMFAO!!!!
<BiosElement> It gets better
<BiosElement> He moderates comments and so I 'know' he's read the other 4 comments over the past few days that he's spamming the planet
<Unit193> I can't tell if DVD support is in extras or not...
<BiosElement> Unit193: ...Did you read the link Cheri gave you?
<BiosElement> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<Unit193> Sorry, I was thinking if it did during the install... (I did read that, I normally use medi)
<BiosElement> It does, but you need to run one command line due to legal bs
<Unit193> OK, I didn't know for *sure* if it did with libdvdcss... (I take it the installer does happen to tell you that?)
<BiosElement> libdvdcss is installed by the command line
<Unit193> Yes, that's what you said, thank you
<BiosElement> Ahh cool, your welcome
<canthus13> Hmm... Installing with ext3 seems to be faster.
<deejoe> canthus13: installing what?
<canthus13> deejoe: Natty in virtualbox.  ext4 took several hours to install.
<canthus13> It's still slow to boot... :/
<deejoe> yow
<deejoe> what physical hardware, and what vb hw?
<canthus13> Dell inspiron 1545... and vb 4.0.6
 * canthus13 is building the guest additions right now.. we'll see if they work this time. they didn't in beta 2. :/
<deejoe> canthus13: yeah, I was wondering more about RAM and proc specifics
<deejoe> I suppose disk subsystems would be relevant, too.
<canthus13> Oh. 1.25GB ram, 2.1ghz dual core proc.
<deejoe> and how much of that did you give over to the vb?
<canthus13> Umm.. SATA drive... Encrypted home folder, which might be part of the speed issue.
<deejoe> oh, heck yes
<deejoe> the encryption is probably a big player
<canthus13> It wasn't causing the speed issues I had last night... It took 4 hours to complete the install. CentOS installed in vbox on the same drive without any issues.
<deejoe> also with encryption
<canthus13> TO be clear, the encrypted home folder is the ost machine.
<canthus13> *host
<deejoe> haha, ouch
<canthus13> Also have a crunchbang install in vbox that has full disk encryption and it's not nearly as slow.
<deejoe> nice to have those comparisons
<deejoe> installing from net, or from CD?
<canthus13> iso with the net update option checked.
 * deejoe wonders if release-time network contention . . .
<deejoe> ah
<canthus13> Woo. guest additions worked this time.
<deejoe> so, shouldn't have held up the bulk of it, but maybe the net update contributed.
<canthus13> I'm actually thinking it's some weird interaction with ext4 and the VM.
 * deejoe is trying to think of what a bug report on this might look like
<deejoe> ext4 on the guest
<canthus13> THere are bug reports already out about it with all sorts of conjectures about what the issue might be...
<canthus13> Updating to the latest version of vbox seems to have helped some.
<deejoe> there are so many dimensions to these sorts of things these days
 * deejoe *almost* wishes for the simpler times before widespread virtualization
<canthus13> Wow. they uglified the 'classic' version.
<canthus13> They went back to the old icon set... left all sorts of little details undone.
<canthus13> buttons, window decorations are a throwback to 2001...
<canthus13> Ah well.  I'll see what 11.10 is like in a few months. :)
<thafreak> Well happy release day to you all
<_bbb> cheers
<thafreak> is everyone playing nice, and using zsync and/or torrents?
<thafreak> wow, so using zsync, it seems that only about 30% of the iso changed since beta2
<thafreak> ugh, you gotta be kidding me...stupid university packet shapers...
<thafreak> it's sad when downloading the iso's via http, you get 2MB/s, and bittorrent, you only get MAYBE 100kB/s....lame
<thafreak> oops, more like >5MiBs via http...
<thafreak> Alright, I don't hate unity...in fact, I think my wife will love it
<thafreak> me, I'll stick with crunchbang on my netbook though :)
 * canthus13 despises unity.
<canthus13> It's like it was designed with a barely-literate idiot in mind.  It's insulting.
<canthus13> thafreak: Oh? I maxed out my connection with the torrent. (3.6Mbyte/sec)
<canthus13> Actually enabling compiz on the classic version breaks window decorations. :(
<canthus13> I swear it's like they're making standard gnome intolerable on purpose.
<canthus13> ..And apparently, enabling compiz in classic breaks unity.
<deejoe> canthus13: it wasn't until I saw the release announcement that I *got* what they're trying for with Unity.
<deejoe> shows how much I've been paying attention, really.
<Derath-Srvr> ?
<deejoe> Derath-Srvr: ‽
<Derath-Srvr> Can't say that I've really looked into unity yet...
<deejoe> me neither
<Derath-Srvr> So what are they trying to do with it?
<deejoe> unify the experience across form factors
<deejoe> or, at least, the software, if not the experience
<Derath-Srvr> interesting
<canthus13> deejoe: It's more like catering to the dumbest common denominator.
<deejoe> I can see why they might *want* to do it, but it may end up being a quality experience like cutting down a tree with your Swiss Army Knife is a quality experience
<canthus13> I can see where someone with zero computer experience would have an easy time of it, but it's sort of like how a barbie power wheel is easy to drive.
<deejoe> canthus13: given that I'm writing you via a combination of gnome-terminal+screen+ssh+screen+irssi, I'm not sure the extent to which that wasn't already true with GNOME or KDE to begin with already.
 * Derath-Srvr smirks
<Derath-Srvr> And I'm using Windows, putty, ssh, screen, irssi here lol
<canthus13> Derath-Srvr: Ew.  I use FreeNX to get to my machine at home and pretend windows isn't there. :)
<canthus13> ...at which point I use gnome terminal to ssh into my server and recover irssi running in a screen session.
<Derath-Srvr> canthus13: Problem is restrictive software policies at work...
<canthus13> FreeNX has a portable version. :)
<Derath-Srvr> Putty is a necessary tool, therefore allowed, FreeNX is not allowed on the network or pcs
<Derath-Srvr> does someone have the details of the meeting handy on their screen at the moment?
<Derath-Srvr> Location, time, etc?
<Unit193> Columbus main library 3rd floor board room on Sunday May 1st from 1 pm to 5 pm.
<Unit193> Derath-Srvr: Try KiTTY if you have to use windows (Some features over PuTTY)
<Derath-Srvr> Unit193: Again, software restrictions at work...
<Derath-Srvr> Approved software only
<Derath-Srvr> Okay, started my server-side torrent pull...
<Derath-Srvr> Will have to move it to the webserver so I can download it here at work...
<thafreak> Well, I don't think I'll be using unity at work, or on my main laptop, or my netbook...or on any of my virtual desktops (not that you could anyway)
<thafreak> but the computer that I share with my wife, that I mainly just pull up a terminal or 12 on...and maybe an nx/vnc viewer....yeah I could see using it there
<thafreak> hell, it would even be sorta nice on my netbook, if my netbook didn't suck...
<thafreak> but I'm happy with crunchbang there :)
<thafreak> Anyone ever use aria2? It's pretty slick...drop dead simple cli download tool...
<thafreak> you can replace wget, bittorrent, etc with one tool...
<thafreak> and you can give it multiple like http for ftp locations, and it will download from all the sources simultaneously...
<Derath-Srvr> Okay, what's going on here... I thought someone said the install cd had Unity on it...
<Unit193> It does... Ubuntu 11.04 has Unity
<Derath-Srvr> Okay, I grabbed the 64b desktop, and I'm staring at gnome...
<Derath-Srvr> is it only the 32b that is using it then?
<Derath-Srvr> Or is it just the "installed" versions that are forcing unity?
<Unit193> Is this in a VM?
<Derath-Srvr> Yeah
<Derath-Srvr> a very limited vm
<Unit193> I'm not sure if a VM will run Unity?
 * Unit193 doesn't know and has only seen screenshots of Un Unity
<Derath-Srvr> only error I got: <tde>
<Derath-Srvr> 		<copypastecell supported="true"/>
<Derath-Srvr> 	</tde>Whoops...
<Derath-Srvr> wrong one...
<Derath-Srvr> SMBus base address uninitialized - upgrade bios or use force_addr=0xaddr
<canthus13> Derath-Srvr: Unity requires 3d acceleration. it defaults to gnome without it.
<canthus13> Derath-Srvr: I got that with the older version of vbox. 4.0.6 doesn't seem to do it.
<Derath-Srvr> So, I would need to install ubuntu, and load in the guest additions?
<canthus13> Yep. and the guest additions don't work right until you install 4.0.6.  Looks like it was an emergency update that was put out early this mornign.
<canthus13> (Which seems odd for oracle...)
<Derath-Srvr> Alright, let's see if this worked to show the Unity desktop
<Derath-Srvr> Interesting, there's a VirtualMachine kernel in the repos...
<Derath-Srvr> for virtual appliances..
<Unit193> Would it help in VirtualBox?
<Derath-Srvr> unknown
<Derath-Srvr> taking too long to pull down and try...
<Derath-Srvr> But it also appears that gdm or unity is crashing at the moment..
<Derath-Srvr> Interesting...
<Derath-Srvr> Okay, I like some aspects of Unity, and there's some that I really dislike so far... granted only a quick look at the moment
<Unit193> Derath-Srvr: What are you thinking of Unity now?
<canthus13> Murderous thoughts...
<Cheri703> heh
<Unit193> Should I try Unity...
<canthus13> Sure. It'll give you a baseline for how to treat a user like a complete moron.
<BiosElement> I find it funny that people are still shocked about apple's general location tracking
<BiosElement> WHen Windows phones transmit your GPS coords directly to microsoft >.>
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-04-29
 * canthus13 doesn't have a windows phone either.. and MS tracking your every move would just seem to be expected.
<dmcglone> wassup
<Unit193> dmcglone: Did ta update?
<dmcglone> not yet :-/
<dmcglone> I'm about to download and run a live session
<Unit193> Lubuntu has made some *great* changes! And so has Xubuntu! Now I just need to look at Kubuntu (and maybe Ubuntu)
<dmcglone> downloading right now :-)
<dmcglone> about 8 more minutes
<Derath-Srvr> For quick reference (detaching again soon), it's not hateful, the dock is rather nice, they went OSx (or bsd, unsure) style with the "File, Edit, View" menu, but I still like my kicker panel... picking an application from the list is painful...
<Derath-Srvr> All in all, I'll more than likely stay with KDE, might put the new gnome into a vm and check it out later...
<Derath-Srvr> Detaching...
 * dmcglone is wanting this new hearing aid http://products.cochlearamericas.com/cochlear-implants/nucleus-5-system
<dmcglone> brb
<dmcglone> well I couldn't get it to boot, it drops to a shell after about 10 minutes
<canthus13> dmcglone: Woo.. stereo implants.  When is surround sound coming?
<dmcglone> Ha Ha, a non working, non booting release. is it even a release?
<dmcglone> time to start looking for alternatives
<dmcglone> :-/
<dmcglone> Hmmm, Suse uses KDE, nope, Fedora uses Gnome, Hmmm maybe. mandrake uses KDE I believe, so nope
<Unit193> dmcglone: http://i.imgur.com/kJM8e.png
<dmcglone> Unit193: is that a screen of your live session?
<Unit193> LiveVM!
<canthus13> dmcglone: Might check out crunchbang.
<dmcglone> how come mine will not boot from USB stick?
<canthus13> dmcglone: Oh. update to vbox 4.0.6 to get it to boot right.
<dmcglone> it starts scrolling a ton of random caracters
<dmcglone> maybe the ISO was corrupt
<Unit193> ^^^ Was Lubuntu not Ubuntu (thought you might want a screenie)
<dmcglone> I have started to despise kde
<Unit193> Started? I don't think you just started...
<dmcglone> I started when they did the re-write, and it progressively got worse
<dmcglone> after a few years using ubuntu, I realized how much darn work KDE was just to keep it around
<Unit193> Here we go: http://imgur.com/a/ppfTE (The Xubuntu one is B2)
<dmcglone> the xubuntu doesn't look too bad
<dmcglone> I'm looking at crunchbang right now too
<dmcglone> why download crunchbang when one can just download and install openbox
<dmcglone> come to think of it, why get UBU 11.04, i'll just upgrade to gnome 3
<canthus13> dmcglone: Because crunchbang is configured well. Openbox in Ubuntu is a pain in the ass to get usable.
<dmcglone> ouch
<Unit193> You pick #! because other people already set it up for you (That's also why you pick Ubuntu)
<paultag> or be like me and write your own :)
<paultag> I should finish syn
<dmcglone> paultag: you write it, we will use it ;-)
<paultag> dmcglone: it's so super unstable
<paultag> dmcglone: stick to debian :)
<paultag> debian rocks so hardcore
<dmcglone> I'm trying to stick to it, I'm downloading a fresh ISO hoping the first one was corrupt.
<paultag> dmcglone: debian? I've had no issues with squeeze
<paultag> dmcglone: what's wrong?
<paultag> dmcglone: try ubuntu if debian's failing
<dmcglone> but if it fails, I've still got this here 10.10 until I can find an alternative. My best bet is fedora
<paultag> dmcglone: there are literally tons of debian-derived OSes that are really nice
<dmcglone> Ubuntu 11.04 is failing
<Unit193> paultag: You killed off fubuntu-desktop, correct?
<paultag> Unit193: yeah, it was getting no love at all
<paultag> Unit193: but it's easy to reproduce
<Unit193> dmcglone: I have looked at them all (And put half in VM)
<paultag> debian stable + fluxbox has never failed me yet
<paultag> unstable has, but that'
<paultag> that's fine
 * Cheri703 has a fb page for her business now
 * paultag hugs Cheri703 
<Unit193> paultag: Take a look at Awesome
<paultag> Cheri703: howareya?
<paultag> Unit193: Awesome is OK
<Cheri703> ok overall :) you?
<paultag> Unit193: I don't like it, it's a bit unwieldy
<paultag> Cheri703: meh :)
<Cheri703> did you ever take a look at that logo I slapped together?
<paultag> Cheri703: yeah, I thought it was super funny :)
<Cheri703> heh
<paultag> Paul(tag)  :)
<Cheri703> hooray google and someone who made a house font :)
<dmcglone> I just don't have it in me to change desktops. I want to stick to gnome
<paultag> Cheri703: :)
<Cheri703> well, I figured with the house m.d. thing...eh
<paultag> dmcglone: you can run fluxbox + gnome :)
<paultag> Cheri703: I <3 House so much
<paultag> I wana be just like him
<Cheri703> I like it better now that he's not dating cuddy anymore
<dmcglone> I use to like house, it got old to me
<paultag> Cheri703: yeah for sure
<paultag> Cheri703: this last episode was nuts!!
<Cheri703> cuddy is kind of annoying
<paultag> Cheri703: she really is
<dmcglone> I want to be more like Bill Cosby!
<Cheri703> the one with the chickens?
<dmcglone> bill cosby is calm, cool and collected, funny and warm hearted all the time.. How's he do it?
<paultag> house is brilliant, direct and in the end, a huge positive force on the world
<dmcglone> I like being direct too
<Cheri703> dmcglone: http://thecelebritycafe.com/features/8052.html  :/
<dmcglone> but he's just got that stubbornness I can't get over
<paultag> dmcglone: he's not stubborn
<paultag> dmcglone: he demands proof or a sane theory, and he'll change his mind right then and there
<paultag> dmcglone: and I'm the same way
<Cheri703> paultag: I'm generally like that too, always have been
<paultag> I will go 180 degrees on something if someone can argue it right
<paultag> Cheri703: aye, it's great
<Cheri703> I HAAAAATED the "because I'm the parent and I said so"
<dmcglone> thats true, I mistaked that for stuborness
<paultag> Cheri703: OMG YES!
<Cheri703> OMG JUST TELL ME WHYYYY YOU WANT ME TO DO IT, even if I don't agree, I want to know that YOU have a logical reason for asking it of me
<paultag> rigght!!!!
<paultag> at least then I can learn something, or see something from a new point of view
<paultag> saying "because because" is just so fucking insulting
<dmcglone> Cheri703: with all these lawsuits over sexual stuff, nothing is believable anymore
<Cheri703> dmcglone: that was 5 years ago
 * paultag goes away
<Cheri703> so...it's not exactly new
<Cheri703> research it yourself
<Cheri703> I was surprised to hear about it myself
<dmcglone> kobe bryant, magic johnson, bill cosby, and numerous others
<Cheri703> yeah...and just because many men are doing it, that means they AREN'T?!  that kind of logic is ridiculous
<dmcglone> thats not what I said
<Unit193> Some people see it as quick money (You stopped in front of me, I'll sue you!)
<Cheri703> 10 years ago, 50 famous men could sexually assault women, less than 5 would probably report it, now, 50 men commit sexual assault, probably more than 20 will report it, but that makes it not believable because there are so many?!
 * Cheri703 doesn't understand that
<dmcglone> What I'm saying is celebrities are rich
<dmcglone> No
<Cheri703> ....bah, I can't have this conversation
<dmcglone> Unit193: said it
<dmcglone> Money talks bullshit walks
<Cheri703> "you stopped in front of me" =/= "you put your penis in me without permission" or "you touched my breasts without permission"
<dmcglone> Cheri703: what is this about?
<Unit193> Cheri703: I'm not saying it doesn't happen all too often. What I'm saying is, too many people false report it!
<dmcglone> nobody isn't saying it doesn't happen
<paultag> Unit193: yes, but there are many people who don't speak up as well
<Cheri703> I agree with you if it were "bill cosby got sued for a traffic accident" not sexual assault
<dmcglone> right Unit193
<Cheri703> something like 80% of sexual assault is not reported
<Unit193> paultag: Sadly, the younger ones more often
<paultag> Look, I'm not advocating falsely reporting sexual assult - I'm a guy, guys usually get the short end of the stick when it comes to that
<paultag> but to chalk up sexual assult reports to being false is abhorent
<Unit193> paultag: I didn't say that it was!
<paultag> Unit193: I know
<paultag> I'm just saying
<dmcglone> I also think some famous people like Kobe bryant would do it because they think they are rich and famous and can get away with it
<paultag> the system's fucked, but it's fucked all around, so it's wash
<Cheri703> ALL of them should get investigated. and you know that a celebrity as big as bill cosby (or kobe or whoever else) would have enough money to make it go away if it was false, so...if they're going to pay out a settlement or even get charged with a crime in the first place, then there is most likely something to it
<paultag> Cheri703: +1, there's a reason rich people can poof away lawsuits
<paultag> and that's because they can lock up the legal system and the defendents with good layers
<paultag> it's a fucked system all around
<dmcglone> thats the good ol USA
<Cheri703> and that's when they DID do it, if they didn't, then it doesn't even get that far. there is a MUCH higher standard of proof if the accused is famous
<Cheri703> before they'll even question/suspect them
<paultag> dmcglone: damn skippy
<dmcglone> Well Cheri703 no need to get in a pickle over it
<paultag> dmcglone: we're just talking here
<Cheri703> and dmcglone so many people have the attitude of assuming women are just out for money instead of assuming the men are taking advantage of their status and treating women like cattle...it's not a good attitude to perpetuate
<dmcglone> I just sit an imagine an 80 year old man assaulting somebody :-/
<Cheri703> so...yeah, I think it needs to be discussed, at least to a degree
<paultag> dmcglone: speaking of
<paultag> dmcglone: that actually happened
<Cheri703> it happens
<Cheri703> it happens ALL THE TIME
<paultag> dmcglone: here, at my uni
<paultag> I don't think he was 80
<paultag> but he was about 60
<paultag> when you're 80, you're not doing shit
<Cheri703> http://www.thedenverchannel.com/news/14204414/detail.html
<Cheri703> first result for "80 yr old sexual assault"
<Cheri703> it happens
<Cheri703> http://www.wlsam.com/Article.asp?id=2032156&spid=
<Cheri703> aaanyway, paultag any word from clevelanders that might be going to cbus on sunday?
<paultag> Cheri703: no word here :(
<Cheri703> :(
<paultag> Cheri703: I took a greyhound last time
<paultag> Cheri703: we stopped in mansfield
 * Cheri703 is BRRRRRROOOOOOOOKKKKKKKKE
<paultag> Cheri703: I remember a prison
<Cheri703> :)
<Cheri703> yeah
<paultag> Cheri703: dang
<paultag> Cheri703: if I wen't broke too, I'd spot you
<Cheri703> no worries
<Cheri703> just a bummer I can't be there :/
<paultag> yeah :(
<Cheri703> if jacob is around at some point, I have some ubuntu-women resources he could print out for the info table
<Cheri703> ha, paultag I'm doing a remote "virus scan/optimize/whatever" job...this lady doesn't want to be without her computer, even overnight, so hooray for teamviewer :)
<Cheri703> making $50 without getting off the couch? priceless :D
<Unit193> Would be nice to go to the C-Bus thing...
<Cheri703> yeah Unit193, I'd really like to go :/
<dmcglone> Ok USB boot done, gonna reboot and see if this ISO boots or not
<paultag> Cheri703: wooo! :)
<Cheri703> was going to wish him luck
<Cheri703> heck yeah
<Unit193> I want to tell him to get a VM...
<Cheri703> anyone else having errors accessing blogger blogs today?
<Cheri703> I keep getting a weird error when I try to look at my brother's
<Cheri703> Unit193: I may put 11.04 on the crappy laptop I was using while my netbook was off for repairs. it's a pos, and I don't use it much, so easy enough to swap OS as needed
<Unit193> Ohhhhh! Try Lubuntu! Last update was a major facelift! (bad term....)
<Unit193> I posted screenshots if you looked at them...
<Cheri703> I will probably stick with gnome-y things
<Cheri703> I like my gnome software
<Unit193> What works for you!
<paultag> yeah, I'm not a huge fan of LXDE
<paultag> fluxbox, xfwm, compiz, metacity, kwin (in order of window managers)
<paultag> usually I'll put gnome on top, or at least chunks of gnome
<Unit193> What don't you like in it?
<paultag> Unit193: it's awkward and bulky. it's light weight enough, but the interface is clunky
<paultag> and not easy to hack on
<paultag> fluxbox and xfwm are both a snap to get to do what you want
<Unit193> Eh. As I said, I think they did a good job this round...
<paultag> Unit193: it's lubuntu not lxde
<paultag> Unit193: the backend is the same, nothing's changed for me
<paultag> the interface might be newish, but lxde is lxde
<Unit193> I know Lubuntu uses LXDE...
<paultag> that's what I'm saying
<Unit193> The config files are not all that bad...
<Unit193> I'll use any flavor but Ubuntu main/Unity...
<dmcglone> well that was a no go
<dmcglone> Unit193: I would use a VM but I'm not sure if it will run well on my netbook :-/
<dmcglone> so far I'm assuming 11.04 is  a complete bust
<dmcglone> well if worse comes to worse, I'll just hop over to fedora, they seem to have their heads on correctly
<dmcglone> I'm sticking with Gnome. SuSE has a Gnome option so I might try that too.
 * canthus13 discovered that natty won't run properly in vbox until vbox is updateed to 4.0.6 (which came out early this morning...)
<canthus13> Still boots slow as fuck, though.
<Cheri703> can someone suggest good movies / tv shows to ...acquire for my long flights?
<Cheri703> also: hi canthus13 :)
<canthus13> Cheri703: The royal wedding?
<Cheri703> ha, no
<canthus13> It'll put you to sleep... :)
<canthus13> Have you seen all of SG-1?
 * Cheri703 could not physically care any less about that
<Cheri703> yep
<Cheri703> well...
<canthus13> Firefly?
<Cheri703> all of it that I cared to watch
<Cheri703> yep
<canthus13> Including the movie?
<Cheri703> yep
<canthus13> Hmm.. The Crow: Stairway to Heaven? (The short-lived series in the 90's)
<canthus13> It was a great show.
<Cheri703> no, but I've seen all of the crow movies
<canthus13> (If you liked the original crow movie)
<Cheri703> I'll put it on the list
<canthus13> It stayed closest to Brandon Lee's character.
<Cheri703> just attempted deadwood, but couldn't get into it, watched 3 episodes. also finished all 5 seasons of six feet under today
<canthus13> United States of Tara is entertaining.
<Cheri703> I saw something about it
<Unit193> Mr Sunshine ;)
<canthus13> Oh. Falling Down is a good flick.
<Cheri703> not heard of those
<Unit193> Major Payne
<canthus13> Heh. Surprisingly, I liked that one.
<Unit193> It's a funny one!
<Cheri703> ha, yeah, saw that one
 * canthus13 pokes through his media server.
<Unit193> Primeval, V
<Unit193> Merlin
<canthus13> American Psyco was fun.  Eastern Promises is good... Reservoir Dogs... Taxi Driver... Goonies... Taken...The whole Millenium Trilogy (The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo, etc), Tank Girl....
<Cheri703> I have 3 lists: things to watch, have watched (just started that list...will be growing exponentially), and "started to watch but didn't like" because sometimes I'll start watching something and go "waaaaait, I think I've seen this"
<Cheri703> I turned off american psycho as soon as he stomped the dog. I was done
<Cheri703> most of the rest of those (not girl with dragon tattoo though)
<Cheri703> oooooooo....this is the perfect time for a movie with subtitles!
<Cheri703> I won't be distracted by other things (I often listen to movies/shows vs watching them)
<Unit193> I need them lists ;)
<canthus13> Cheri703: If you have the stomach for the rape scene (which is a central to the whole series), then Millenium trilogy is excellent.
<Cheri703> I've heard it was good
<canthus13> (little spoiler, but it is a bit intense, so I warn people..)
<Cheri703> Unit193: once I reach anywhere close to completion on the have watched, I'll send it to you
<canthus13> I loved it.
<Unit193> Cheri703: Sweet! Thanks!
<Cheri703> movies are going to be hard, remembering all of the ones I've seen o.O
<Cheri703> though there are still many tv shows to add that I'm not thinking of atm
<Unit193> I know how that works
<Cheri703> I liked city of god, but saw it years ago
<Cheri703> now I want foreign film recommendations :)
<canthus13> Cheri703: The japanese version of The Ring
<Cheri703> meh, don't do horror movies that much
<Unit193> Thing that's holding me back from upgrading to 11.04? I would have to close irssi..
<TheErk> Hola
<Unit193> TheErk: Hello again!
<TheErk> Whats shakin?
<Unit193> Watching last weeks Doctor Who
<Unit193> Upgradeing?
<TheErk> Yep.
<Unit193> Unity? (We already went into this today)
<TheErk> Love it
<TheErk> I've been running beta for a while
<Unit193> You're the first!
<Derath-Srvr> Hi all
<canthus13> Morning.
<thafreak> So, I'm running unity on my one workstation at home
<Derath-Srvr> Really?
<thafreak> Haven't had the wife try it yet
<thafreak> yep...it's more or less a "nettop" machine...mostly just for web browsing anyway
<Derath-Srvr> Ah...
<thafreak> not sure I'd install it at work....
<thafreak> course, I'm not sure what I'm going to do at work now...
<thafreak> canthus13 made it sound like "classic" gnome in 11.04 sucks...but I'm running 10.10 at work now...need to upgrade
<thafreak> maybe it's time to switch to KDE? >:)
<Derath-Srvr> So, I saw the classic gnome in my vm, and it looks the same as the old gnome to me...
<Derath-Srvr> At least the old ubuntu gnomes
<Derath-Srvr> So that's still an option, and when unity crashed on me and left me at a terminal it was because of the xorg that vbox created...
<thafreak> what's really weird...they didn't figure out how to get unity running in a KVM vm...which is the preferred hypervisor for ubuntu
<thafreak> it's what all their cloud stuff uses
<Derath-Srvr> Either way, like I said last night, there are some things I do like about it (I like some aspects of the "dock bar") and there are some I don't like (size of the icons, and how big the menu has to be to see all the programs installed, and you have to right click the "All Apps" to get a segregated menu (Internet, Office, System, etc)
<Derath-Srvr> Unity required 3d accel, does KVM even give that ability?
<thafreak> I think if you use spice
<thafreak> but they're dragging their feet to get spice in ubuntu
<Derath-Srvr> #gm And that also doesn't make sense to me... if Unity requires 3d Accel/opengl, and in order to get those, you have to install the proprietary drivers (At least nvidia)
<Derath-Srvr> err... ignore the #gm...
<thafreak> They're so focused on only virtualizing server stuff...they're going to miss this virtual desktop ship if they don't get on board here soon
<Derath-Srvr> So an nvidia use cannot use Unity UNTIL they install the restricted drivers
<thafreak> oh really...
<thafreak> I thought the open source nvidia drivers finally did some 3d stuff?
<Derath-Srvr> Not sure on the state of the nv (foss) driver for 3d accel, last I heard it still didn't support it well
<thafreak> honestly kind of sad that intel has the best performing open source drivers then...
<Derath-Srvr> bah...
<thafreak> unity worked fine on my nettop with intel gma hardware
<Derath-Srvr> for everything BUT graphics...
<thafreak> and I didn't install any restricted drivers
<Derath-Srvr> Yeah, but GMA graphics cards still suck for anything more than wobbly windows...
<thafreak> sure...but atleast unity works out of the box with them :)
<thafreak> not that unity is much of a selling point to the die hard people
<Derath-Srvr> I'm still a firm believer of nVidia == OpenGL/Games, ATI == Video Editing/Decoding, GMA == server graphics...
<thafreak> sure...but you can get an atom barebones machine (case, psu, mb, etc) for <$80
<Derath-Srvr> And?
<thafreak> they make decent workstations
<Derath-Srvr> I'm a builder myself... the only thing I would use that box for would be something along the lines of a nettop/browser machine, maybe a mythtv client...
<Derath-Srvr> Or maybe for a node in a cluster...
<thafreak> which is all I ever need anymore...
<thafreak> well, ok I do do some gimp work once in a while...
<Derath-Srvr> either way... if I were to build a "system" now, it would be an intel based, with either nvidia or ati card depending on role :)
<thafreak> nah, my home hardware are multi-core amd's running lots of VMS in the basement :)
<Derath-Srvr> I've been running into issues with thermals on amds lately...
<thafreak> and a nettop upstairs run terminal windows/virt-manager, etc :)
<Derath-Srvr> Don't get me wrong, I REALLY like amd, just wish they were a little more stable...
<Derath-Srvr> I like the thermal resistor that's in the intels, and I know amd has the circuit present, they just have never turned it on...
<thafreak> I've never had a thermal problem with amd, except for one at my one apartment, but the AC was broke in the apt, and it was like 80-90 in there all the time
<thafreak> and that was an athlon xp 1800
<Derath-Srvr> Right now, most of my house is laptops... big difference in amd/intel there...
<thafreak> ah...
<thafreak> I've got a few, but I dread setting them up...so much work
<thafreak> pull it out, plug everything in...blah
<Derath-Srvr> My amd lappys are useless unless they are on cihllmats, and one of them won't even run > 30 secs with a flash video...
<Derath-Srvr> err chillmats rather
<thafreak> that sucks
<Derath-Srvr> My intel lappy tho is running like a champ (the s76 pang)
<thafreak> I tend to only use the laptops when I'm not at home...or if I want to work in front of the TV...which I tend to not really work much then
<Derath-Srvr> Was short on cash, and needed a laptop for school, so lappys quickly because my primary... although now that I have real income, I may build a couple systems soon
<thafreak> course my laptops are currently intels....save the one OLD one...athlon xp 1500
<thafreak> i had an amd based one come to think of it...lasted maybe 2 years, then just was toast one morning
<Derath-Srvr> Exactly lol
<thafreak> i really liked it too...was nice and small...I think it was only a 12"...
<thafreak> bigger than a netbook, but still small enough to be really portable
<thafreak> and it actually had virtualization extensions in the cpu...unlike my stupid intels...
<thafreak> makes me want to punch intel in the face...and myself, for just assuming all the newer intels would have it enabled
 * Derath-Srvr smirks
<thafreak> I spent probably 20 hours trying to figure out how to enable it...then I find out they just left it out of a few models of cpus...
<Cheri703> hey boys
<thafreak> just happened to be the two I bought...bastards
<Derath-Srvr> Hey Cheri
<thafreak> sup Cheri703
<Cheri703> thafreak: are you going down to cbus on sunday for the thing?
<Derath-Srvr> Still no ride yet Cheri?
<Cheri703> no :(
<Derath-Srvr> :(
<Cheri703> this thing was partially my idea! way back in the early stages! I want to go! Was hoping someone would pop up and say they were driving down, but it's not really looking like too many outside of columbus will be there, which is a bummer
<jacob> Cheri703: I'm not even sure I'll be able to go :/
<Cheri703> :(
<jacob> which I feel pretty bad about
<Cheri703> I had been hoping for a saturday
<Derath-Srvr> Wrong side of the state here, as well as wife would kill me... lol
<jacob> on top of that, i haven't had a chance to go home and pick up that banner, either. still no car, d'oh.
<Cheri703> :(
<Cheri703> if I were coming down, I'd stop off and get it :) your home is in powell, yeah?
<jacob> delaware, but close
<Cheri703> I knew it was around there
<thafreak> I *HATE* recruiters
<jacob> anyway, i've got to head out to class, see you all later
<thafreak> no cleveland folks are going?
<Cheri703> not that I've heard from. I put a call out to the mailing list
<Cheri703> :/
<thafreak> no one seems to ever respond to anything on the mailing list...unless it's for humor...
<thafreak> then people get pissed and leave the mailling list
<Derath-Srvr> Yeah, that's been bothering me too...
<Derath-Srvr> We have these spurts of traffic on the ML, and only a small part is relevant...
<Derath-Srvr> Cheri, I would try the mailing list one more time to see if you can get a ride...
<Cheri703> yeah, I may
<Derath-Srvr> Since it's closer to the date, might have people that had decided to come by now..
<Derath-Srvr> Granted I think the short notice hurt us more than anything else
<canthus13> thafreak: I'm sticking with 10.10 and hoping 11.10 is better.
<Unit193> Cheri703: I'm still not 100% sure friends are not going
<Cheri703> ok
<Cheri703> let me know
<canthus13> Cheri703: Now I *HAVE* to get another sully.  I've got a friend going to mexico before you get back....
<Cheri703> heh
<deejoe> http://www.smbc-comics.com/index.php?db=comics&id=2227#comic <- paultag
<paultag> deejoe: oh son of a bitch
<deejoe> paultag: just play "The Actual Game"
<deejoe> also, your posting filter seems to be broken ;-)
<deejoe> I enjoy the Actual Game quite a lot
<paultag> deejoe: yeah I ditched that shit
<paultag> deejoe: yeah, for sure
<Unit193> http://imgur.com/KJGKA?full
<paultag> Unit193: yeah, we just went over that :)
<Unit193> I was here
<paultag> I've been playing since middle school :)
<paultag> or high school freshman year
<paultag> whever 4chan was a part of my life
<paultag> dark times
<paultag> BBL
<Unit193> paultag: Maybe a little NSFW: http://imgur.com/a/kbzTZ (4th one down about right?
<thafreak> So, it looks like I'm going to do another MS degree...this time in the brand new "Digital Sciences"...
<thafreak> Also, sounds like "the impact of open source in the enterprise" is a viable thesis topic...
<thafreak> might actually *want* to write that!
 * thafreak actually testing out kubuntu 11.04 in a vm...might as well
<thafreak> Any other window managers that use GTK? I ask, because I'm more a fan of GTK (as a programmer) than QT...
<thafreak> and if gnome is going to get sucky...might want to look at alternatives
<thafreak> is xfce and lde (or whatever lubuntu is based on) gtk based? anyone know?
 * Derath-Srvr shrugs
<deejoe> so, what's the beef about Unity, again?
 * deejoe has finally given Natty a spin in KVM
<deejoe> hmm.  everything was doing fine with "kvm -cdrom ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso" until I tried to run firefox
<deejoe> so now I'm adding "-m 1G" since it seemed to be trying to limp along on only 384M
<Derath-Srvr> deejoe: aside from the preferred interface... unity appears to need to have 3d accel in order to even run, otherwise falls back to "classic gnome"
<deejoe> oh, so what I'm seeing in kvm is classic gnome
<Derath-Srvr> yep...
<deejoe> that'w why I'm all "so what is the bfd?"
<deejoe> haha, great
<Derath-Srvr> dunno if kvm supports guest 3d accel... vbox does after guest additions are installed...
<deejoe> also, wtfg Canonical, using something you can't test in a vm
<Derath-Srvr> which is how I was able ot see it yesterday...
<deejoe> oh
<deejoe> yeah, well, vbox doesn't like that I have VT turned on in the BIOS of this machine
<Derath-Srvr> ?
<Derath-Srvr> even with 4.0.6?
<deejoe> hey, it's what it told me
<deejoe> well, no
<Derath-Srvr> I've never had a problem with having the bios options on...
<deejoe> I'm using whatever comes in the 10.04 repository
<Derath-Srvr> actually, ran faster when I did do that...
<deejoe> I don't have the time, let alone the inclination, to shave that yak
<deejoe> "VirtualBox can't operate in VMX root mode. Please disable the KVM kernel extension, recompile your kernel and reboot (VERR_VMX_IN_VMX_ROOT_MODE)"
<deejoe> uh, no.
<Derath-Srvr> Ah... it's not the bios then... is the kvm kernel module...
<deejoe> I don't want to do any of those things singly, let alone do all of them.
<deejoe> I suppose I could modprobe -r
<deejoe> maybe I'll try that after I get this paperwork done.
<Derath-Srvr> one of the things I can't understand though... is the nv module good enough at this point ot support 3d accel?
<deejoe> Or, maybe I'll forget about it for another 6 months. ;-)
<Derath-Srvr> Otherwise, until users install the nvidia or ati drivers, they won't be able to see unity...
<Derath-Srvr> nicotine... brb
<Derath-Srvr> back
<BiosElement> Derath-Srvr: I think it was
<BiosElement> I know the nv drivers are getting pretty darn good
<canthus13> That's like calling a Yugo a car.
<BiosElement> canthus13: I use nv 24/7 currently since the 'official' drivers crash on fullscreen transparent windows
<canthus13> Weird. I never have issues the  nvidia drivers.
 * canthus13 has installed them on at least 8 different machines.
<BiosElement> canthus13: It only shows for me in Kunbut with konsole, but the source is a buffer overflow in the gpu due to shitty coding apparently
<canthus13> Ah. KDE issue.. :)
<BiosElement> Ahh, nice try but no, it isn't. I've debugged it past KDE.
<BiosElement> I can break it in gnome too
<canthus13> :)
<BiosElement> Total screen freeze = not f'ing cool
 * canthus13 had that happen.. traced it to a freaking chipset desoldering itself.
<canthus13> who the fsck uses 60C-rated solder on a video chipset?
<BiosElement> >.>
<thafreak> hahaha http://i.imgur.com/zdIIa.png
<canthus13> I agree.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-04-30
<itsafork> ummm.... WHAT?!?!
<paultag> heyya itsafork
<Unit193> Hello paultag , itsafork
<paultag> heyya Unit193
<itsafork> not sure how i'm feeling about the default "thingy" (actually i forgot the name of it) on the side
<Unit193> Cheri703: They are not going
<itsafork> howdy paultag! howdy unit193!
<Cheri703> :/ figures
<Cheri703> hola itsafork
<paultag> itsafork: howdy :)
<paultag> heyya Cheri703
<Cheri703> hola paultag
<itsafork> whats kickin cheri703???
<paultag> Gah, I wish I had a budget
<paultag> I have so many good projects and zero hackers
<Cheri703> not a ton, just trying to run down some clients and need to do laundry before my trip
<paultag> Cheri703: woot :)
<itsafork> hey guys, i just want to say, that there are time i truly HATE VPN access...
<itsafork> this is one of those times... :'(
<itsafork> thanks for listening.
<Unit193> itsafork: It's a good idea, just doesn't work right
<itsafork> oh no, 60% of the time my VPNs work all the time!!!
<itsafork> i'm working from home because i may , or may not have fallen asleep at work today...
<canthus13> Cheri703: you're leaving the 7th, right?
<Cheri703> yep
<canthus13> k. Good.
<canthus13> I can get a few more pics of sully before I mail him.
<Cheri703> but early in the morning
<canthus13> I'll mail him monday.
<Cheri703> so...need it by the 6th
<Cheri703> k
<Unit193> itsafork: I use SSH tunnel because VPN doesn't work for me...
<itsafork> umm.... *cough cough* paultag! i'm studying for my CEH, what needs hacked??
<paultag> itsafork: I have three projects that are quite sizable and would really help me a lot
<paultag> itsafork: are you serious about helping? None of them are easy
<itsafork> Unit193 i was making a reference to anchor man
 * canthus13 uses ssh tunneling because VPN is a pain in the ass.
<itsafork> so who's all coming out to the install-fest-thingy on sunday????
<Unit193> Dang you... Not me...
<itsafork> sorry dude!
<canthus13> Not me.
 * canthus13 is workin'. :/.
<Unit193> itsafork: All in joke
<Unit193> It would be nice if I could go...
<Cheri703> I can't go, no ride :(
<itsafork> unit193 you're going to make it!?! i'm so glad, we'll get to meet in person!
<itsafork> cheri703 :(
<Unit193> itsafork: AFAIK, I don't really know you... I have only spoken to you a few times on here :/
<dmcglone> Unit193: you here?
<Unit193> dmcglone: Yeah, what ya need?
<dmcglone> did you boot into Ubuntu using a USB stick and virtual machine?
 * canthus13 did it with vbox.
<Unit193> ,dmcglone Sorry, I have not used Ubuntu last few version
<dmcglone> well virtualbox is not letting me start the virtual machine for some reason, hang on I'm gonna try and modprobe
<dmcglone> Ah ha, this worked: modprobe vboxdrv
<dmcglone> How do you tell virtualbox to boot from USB, I don't see any option for it, only floopy, cd or HD, network
<Unit193> canthus13: I still can't figure out how to get NX to work with Xubuntu...
<dmcglone> I can't get Vbox to boot from USB stick :-/
<Unit193> Wouldn't you just use the ISO?
<dmcglone> Ha, I didn't think of that, lemme try
<dmcglone> didn't work
<Unit193> I need to figure this out...
<dmcglone> I'm going to get a shower later
<canthus13> Unit193: that guide should work for xubuntu just as well..
<canthus13> ...Although a quick google seems to indicate issues with xfce. :/
<Unit193> canthus13: The FreeNX one almost works, but doesn't bring up the desktop correctly (And gives a little bit of cleanup after)
<Unit193> I don't think I will be able to use FreeNX :(
<canthus13> Do you use the same account that's already logged in on the machine?
 * canthus13 gets weird issues if he accidentally logs in with the same user that's logged in at the console.
<Unit193> I logged out before I tried NX
<canthus13> Hmm.
<Unit193> canthus13: I understand you don't use it with XFCE so you can't help much..
<Unit193> Or am Wong? Being wrong would be nice...
<canthus13> Unit193: tried this?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1344881
<canthus13> err. this. http://geekyprojects.com/general/manage-mythtv-remotely-with-nx/
<canthus13> That details the xfce setup.
<Unit193> That really didn't work, thanks for the links though...
<Unit193> Cheri703: Do you do hardware too?
<Cheri703> to a degree, what's up?
<Unit193> Nothing
<Unit193> I was just thinking of the stuff people ask me for help with
<Unit193> I don't do laptop hardware
<Cheri703> I can to a degree
<Cheri703> it depends on what the issue is
<Unit193> Does it list what you do/don't do on your site?
<Cheri703> and I'll only touch it if it's out of warranty
<Cheri703> not yet :)
<Unit193> +1 no warranty
 * canthus13 does laptops. :)
<Unit193> canthus13: Do you do pickups?
<canthus13> I don't drive. :(  Otherwise, I would.
<Unit193> How do you get to work?
<canthus13> My wife drives.  And I live right on the bus route that goes by my workplace if necessary.
<canthus13> The buses suck here, but I can manage.
<Unit193> Cheri703: paultag: http://www.arcamax.com/newspics/18/1894/189461.gif
<Cheri703> anyone want to bring me some munchy snacks?
<Unit193> Morning comes at 7:31am for me tomorrow
<Cheri703> ew
<Unit193> Yep, not fun
<Unit193> There are two girls talking about "I have a big butt" "I have wide hips" etc. I'm in the wrong room...
<canthus13> Unit193: You like it. don't lie.
<Unit193> canthus13: Eh? They were kinda annoying
<canthus13> Unit193: ...Old song reference. :)
<Unit193> canthus13: What song? (If I haven't heard it, I have older parents)
<Cheri703> I like big butts and I cannot lie, you uhdduh brudduhs can't deny, when a girl walks in with an itty bitty waist and a round thing in your face
<Unit193> Yep, that's not too old
<Unit193> Sir-Mix-A-Lot
<Unit193> I was thinking old = 30s-60s
<canthus13> Unit193: :)
<canthus13> Cheri703: Heh... I so didn't expect that to come from you. :)
<Cheri703> :D
 * canthus13 wonders why he's at work... 
<canthus13> Not that I"m complaining... 5hours of overtime is fine by me.  but it'd dead here.
<canthus13> Hmm... I think I'ma try the Zen kernel tonight...
<Cheri703> http://thedailywh.at/2011/04/30/slo-mo-thing-of-the-day-6/
<thafreak> ok, so i have an android tablet now...using connectbot ssh, and a real usb keyboard to get into my irssi screen session
<thafreak> totally badass
<thafreak> or at the least, very novel
<thafreak> novelty will probably wear off eventualy
<thafreak> well, see some of you tomorrow hopefully...later
 * canthus13 gonna try gnome 3 on natty... see if it's any more stable and usable than unity.
<Unit193> It's not very pre configured isi ti?
<canthus13> no. I'm using a PPA.
<canthus13> But then again, unity isn't exactly preconfigured.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-05-01
<canthus13> bah. I'm gonna have to test it in a different distro. Natty is slower than shit in a vm.
<dmcglone> hi all
<BiosElement> canthus13: Kubuntu is waiting for you. ^_^
<BiosElement> Hey dmcglone, no one likes you here. >.>
<canthus13> BiosElement: Meh. No KDE for me. :(
<canthus13> And apparently the slowness is an upstream issue.. Debian testing is running nearly as slow on the install. :(
<BiosElement> canthus13: Nvidia?
<canthus13> virtualbox.
<BiosElement> Bleh, vbox hates me :P
<canthus13> I've never had issues with it until now.
<BiosElement> Sometimes stuff runs uber slow in vbox for me >.>
<BiosElement> And god, just watching #ubuntu gives me a headache in under 5 minutes >.>
<dmcglone> BiosElement:  are you sure about that?
<dmcglone> I can't even get Ubuntu 11.04 to even boot
<BiosElement> dmcglone: I can give it a shot. I know last time It worked, though slowly.
<dmcglone> it drops down to a shell on me and will not go anywhere
<BiosElement> Hmm...
<BiosElement> dmcglone: Works fine for me, but it's probably a system specific problem
<dmcglone> thats weird
<BiosElement> VBox adds in tons of weird problems though
<dmcglone> I tried 2 different ISO's and got the same
<dmcglone> I wasn 't using vbox
<BiosElement> Ahh, hmm
<dmcglone> I was booting from a USB stick
<BiosElement> dmcglone: beta or latest?
<BiosElement> I know the beta had some problems booting from usb
<Cheri703> random note: apparently you CAN use gnome 2 and/or ubuntu classic instead of unity
<BiosElement> canthus13: Yes, you can. It's just FUD that you can't. >.< They had to ship it since Unity is 3D only
<dmcglone> Ah ha 3D thats probably my problem
<BiosElement> It should fallback though
<canthus13> Cheri703: You can. sort of.
<canthus13> Cheri703: It's a nasty, ugly mess, but you can use ubuntu 'classic'.
<BiosElement> canthus13: It is? I was just using it in vbox the other day, it wasn't anything to write home about.
<dmcglone> it doesn't
<dmcglone> it goes to an (‌initramfs) shell
<canthus13> BiosElement: I was using it in 'classic' mode. As soon as I enabled ccsm and turned on cube, everything fell apart. It's like they boobytrapped it to convince people that unity is better.
<BiosElement> I didn't use ccsm, perhaps it's a driver issue? I know the nvidia drivers are really sucking as of late. >.<
<canthus13> BiosElement: No. It's a sane default settings issue.
<canthus13> BiosElement: And it was in vbox. no nvidia drivers.
<canthus13> heck, this machine has intel graphics, so no nvidia anywhere.
<BiosElement> canthus13: Odd. I actually didn't have any problems with 'classic' in vbox. Unity was a fail for me though >.>
<Cheri703> I just thought I'd mention it for those who didn't know
<Cheri703> I'm still fairly out of it right now, don't mind me
<BiosElement> Don't mind us Cheri703, we randomly debate/argue over things. ^_^
<Cheri703> heh, no problem
<dmcglone> I'd love to try it, but obviously it's not gonna work for me
<Cheri703> I seriously just came out of a like 5 hour weird health thing that happens (generally NOT this long, so I'm all bleh)
<BiosElement> Notice to ANYONE who designs or has any input in the design of a 'product' homepage. A friggen video does not replace a description of what your product does. I will not waste the time to find out. >.>
 * BiosElement is a lazy bugger
<Cheri703> completely agree
<Cheri703> especially a video that plays automatically
<canthus13> dmcglone: Did you upgrade vbox to the latest version?
<BiosElement> If you play a video automatically, I'll just close the page.
<canthus13> dmcglone: ..Or are you installing on a real machine?
<dmcglone> well if it's what they want :-/
<dmcglone> canthus13: trying to run a live desktop on my netbook
<canthus13> dmcglone: Ah.
<dmcglone> it should run just fine
<dmcglone> I guess i'll have to start getting used to an alternative soon :-/
<dmcglone> I'll bring my stuff to the meet tomorrow and show it off
<BiosElement> Which meet is that? >.>
<dmcglone> tomorrow
<dmcglone> cbus library main
<dmcglone> you'll be there right?
<BiosElement> Ahh hell, I'd totally forgotten about it. Yeah, what time? *goes to set alarms* >.>
<dmcglone> 1 - 5pm I'll be there about 12:30
<BiosElement> Aight, I'll try to roll outta bed before 3pm like I did today >.<
<BiosElement> I'll aim to be there around 12:30ish as well
<dmcglone> it's in the 3rd floor board room
<BiosElement> I'll wear my Ubuntu Hat so just jump me if/when you see me heh
<dmcglone> Ok I'll wear my hearing aid, so scream if you see me
<dmcglone> haha
<BiosElement> Hah
<dmcglone> actually I can hear a mouse piss on cotton.... LOL
<BiosElement> Heh
<Cheri703> still no one (afaik) going down from my area or north of me :(
<dmcglone> I wish I knew someone from up there
<BiosElement> Blah, I used to be up in your area...glad I'm not to be honest >.<
<dmcglone> columbus rules huh?
<BiosElement> Hah, yes, yes it does. :P
<dmcglone> you gonna bring an 11.04 install so I can get a glimpse since I can't here :-/
<BiosElement> dmcglone: Hah, I don't have 11.04 unity installed on 'anything' at the moment. >.< I'll bring along my Google netbook though if anyone's curious. It's actually a great little netbook for trips
<Cheri703> :( I want to gooooo!
<Cheri703> itsafork: around?
<BiosElement> Awesome Phishing fail
<BiosElement> "If you do not receive a reply within 48 hours of submitting this form, please resend it from the address listed above."
<dmcglone> Ok I'm interested in seeing that, I'm going to Myrtle beach in july, it might come in handy for me
<BiosElement> ^hah, so if they fail to steal your account within 48 hours, they'll get another chance every 2 days
<dmcglone> Cheri, your in mansfield correct?
<Cheri703> yeah dmcglone
<dmcglone> dang 3 hours :-/
<Cheri703> ?
<BiosElement> 3 hours to Mansfield? Nah. >.>
<dmcglone> that means picking you up is out of the question
<BiosElement> Ahh, heh
<Cheri703> I'm about an hour north of cbus
<Cheri703> ish
<Cheri703> maybe like an hour 15
<BiosElement> 2:30 hours there/back
<dmcglone> an hour
<dmcglone> are you close to lake erie?
<Cheri703> no, I'm about halfway between columbus and cleveland
<Cheri703> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=mansfield,+oh&sll=37.0625,-95.677068&sspn=21.120364,56.513672&ie=UTF8&hq=&hnear=Mansfield,+Richland,+Ohio&t=h&z=11
<dmcglone> I thought cleveland was in mansfield
<Cheri703> ...no
<BiosElement> Not even hah
<dmcglone> I see
<dmcglone> I still don' think I could pull it off :-/
<BiosElement> Shame we don't have more people up north
<Cheri703> no problem dmcglone, I appreciate the thought
<dmcglone> If I didn't have to help my brother in law in the morning, I could do it :-/
<Cheri703> random side note: I can't register for an identi.ca account because the captcha box isn't there -_-
<Cheri703> and it says "captcha doesn't match!"
<dmcglone> You gotta use IE ;-)
<Cheri703> I DOUBT identi.ca requires ie
<BiosElement> identi.ca fucks up their captcha on a regular basis
<Cheri703> :/
<dmcglone> it was a joke.. LOL
<dmcglone> I had to use IE to reserve the room for tomorrow
<Cheri703> I want to make an account for my business because the "OhioLinux" account will dent about me :)
<BiosElement> Reminds me
<BiosElement> I figured out my next web project. An app for managing events. Starting with registration/payment and moving on with more planning features
<Cheri703> nice
<dmcglone> cool BiosElement
<dmcglone> PHP right?
<BiosElement> Well there seems to be a gap in the market, it'd be great for F/OSS events and it's also not difficult to monetize so I can continue eating.
<BiosElement> dmcglone: *cough* *choke*
<dmcglone> ah come on you know you love PHP
<dmcglone> ;-)
<BiosElement> Hah
<BiosElement> dmcglone: Actually, nice thing is Python has an advantage in this respect
<dmcglone> it does?
<Cheri703> oooo, speaking of python
<BiosElement> It'd be easy to deploy it with a basic ubuntu netbook without needing any packages and servers installed
<Cheri703> my brother and I collaborated on a project :)
<dmcglone> what is it Cheri703?
<BiosElement> Awesome Cheri703
<Cheri703> for forum users: it's always annoying to resize pictures to meet the requirements for a forum, you have to adjust, save, check, adjust, save, check, etc
<Cheri703> he wrote a thing to auto-adjust pictures to match the requirements
<Cheri703> you just drop it into a folder, run it, and it outputs little forum versions of all of the pics into a new folder
<dmcglone> sounds like what imagemagik does
<dmcglone> most forums resize on the fly now
<BiosElement> It is, but ImageMagik is a pain
<Cheri703> well, it automates the repeat part
<Cheri703> not the forums I use
<BiosElement> dmcglone: phpbb by default doesn't IIRC
<dmcglone> I've never use phpbb :-/
<dmcglone> welp, I'm gonna get some shut eye
<dmcglone> g'night all
<BiosElement> Night dmcglone
<dmcglone> see y'all tomorrow
<dmcglone> night :-)
<Cheri703> http://www.politico.com/news/stories/0411/54016.html
<canthus13> I'm annoyed. Wife's wireless broke... and i fixed it.  But I don't know how or why.  Nor do I know why wicd keeps starting up even after I uninstalled it.
<Cheri703> :/
<canthus13> It works, but it pisses me off that it works for no good reason.
 * Cheri703 is downloading 11.04 for live attempts
 * canthus13 cringes.
<Cheri703> yeah
<Cheri703> I know
<Cheri703> but last time I touched unity was the 10.10 netbook release, so I'm curious what changes have been made
<Cheri703> some people think it's great
<canthus13> Some people think crack is great.
<Cheri703> true
<Cheri703> I'm annoyed, I'm probably going to be awake really late :(
<canthus13> Heh.
<BiosElement> >.<
<BiosElement> Unity is at least one release too early and 50 usability studies early.
<Unit193> BiosElement: I take it you don't like Unity?
<BiosElement> I love the look of unity, but using it is a step backwards and I can't see why it has to be so weird.
<Cheri703> I think they completely cut off a HUGE pool of potential users
<Cheri703> OLD PEOPLE
<Cheri703> who don't want/need to upgrade their computers to win7, but need something more functional than xp
<BiosElement> Question is, is that even a market ubuntu is aiming for? It seems to me Ubuntu is trying to be more then just a windows replacement
<canthus13> Eh? You forget bug #1.
<Cheri703> true, but that was a LARGE portion of the people I've gotten to use it...people who are barely computer literate
<Cheri703> and it was simple enough to use
<BiosElement> canthus13: Not really, that's a goal, but you can go about it different ways.
 * BiosElement is really the oddball in these dabates
<BiosElement> I'm willing to bitch up a storm about it, but I'll defend the attempt. >.<
<Cheri703> ha, while libreoffice is opening, and the splash screen is up, the upper left says "openoffice.org"
<BiosElement> Cheri703: Must have an old version
<Cheri703> I guess
<BiosElement> Reminds me, hear about Oracle's balony "Ok kids, come back we'll be good now?" Statement?
<Cheri703> yeah
<Cheri703> so unity looks ok...I guess
<Cheri703> I just poked at it for a few minutes
<BiosElement> hehe I was laughing so hard when I read that
<Cheri703> probably won't be switching
<Cheri703> if I needed a netbook interface (which I've pondered going back to), I'd probably use 10.04's
<Cheri703> which is annoying because there are things I like about 10.10, but I don't like 10.10's unity
<BiosElement> So don't use it, you can use Classic.
<Unit193> BiosElement: Doesn't Kubuntu have a netbook edition?
<BiosElement> Unit193: Yes, it does. In fact Kubuntu's netbook edition is now rolled into the desktop edition.
<Cheri703> hmm...I like gnome though :/
<Cheri703> BiosElement: classic netbook?
<BiosElement> Cheri703: Ubuntu netbook should let you use classic gnome or the ubuntu netbook thingy.
<Unit193> BiosElement: How does that work?
<BiosElement> Unit193: Via plasma, you select the interface you want. It's a really cool system actually.
<Cheri703> BiosElement: 10.10 netbook uses unity, OR normal desktop-y stuff, as far as I know, not unity, normal desktop, or 10.04's netbook style interface
<BiosElement> Cheri703: Sure? I can poke around later, I don't have a decent net connection to checkout the iso currently or I would.
<Cheri703> I may still have the iso, give me a bit :)
<Cheri703> I'll check
<Cheri703> ahh, I deleted it because I had no use for 10.10 unity
<BiosElement> Heh, I gotta get to sleep in a little bit, going to scrounge up bus money and charge my netbook for tomorrow >.>
<Cheri703> :) have fun! I wish I could be there :/
<Cheri703> >.< ubuntu.com only has 11.04 and 10.10
<BiosElement> Hah, don't worry about it Cheri703. I don't think you'll miss much. >.>
<Cheri703> :/
<BiosElement> Cheri703: There should be archives of them
<Cheri703> found it
<Cheri703> so how would I choose? I know there's the session chooser at the login screen generally, but (I thought) there was only unity and regular
<Cheri703> I'll poke at it
<BiosElement> It 'should' let you choose.
<BiosElement> If it doesn't I'd be suprised.
<Cheri703> in theory :/
<BiosElement> Well you're around late jgould
<jgould> oh?
<BiosElement> In the day that is heh
<jgould> oh.  I managed to hose my server install,  Was doing some research and found out about the LUG for Ohio
<BiosElement> Ahh, awesome. What area are you in?
<jgould> Columbus
<BiosElement> Ahh, you should come downtown to the Main Library for our little release party thingymajig we're doing...well, 'today' I guess it is.
<jgould> Maybe I could convince the missus to come down.  she can go find the braille books on the first floor.  I actually can't run any flavor of ubuntu on my current laptop, but my Mac Mini is running Xubuntu 10.04 and my server is running 10.04 LTS
<BiosElement> jgould: We can help out if you have any problems, or at least agree it sucks and point you in the right direction. ^_^
<BiosElement> jgould: it's in the 3rd floor board room and we'll be there around 1-5pm, though some of us are arriving a bit early. I'll be wearing my ubuntu hat so we shouldn't be too difficult to spot.
<jgould> I think the only thing that won't work is wireless.  (That's kinda important, heh)
<jgould> Ok
<jgould> I'll talk it over with the Missus tomorrow.  (Would y'all accept a new member that uses a Mac?) ;)
<Cheri703> of course :)
<Cheri703> not everyone here uses ubuntu full time
<BiosElement> Hah we don't care what system you use really. If we banned all other os's, I'd have to leave since I have a win install on a partition >.<
<BiosElement> Erm...I mean my 'friend' has a win install on a partition...
<jgould> Heh
<BiosElement> I mean, I'd never actually use windows...*cough**gag*
<jgould> Windows 7 is the best version that I've seen come out of Redmond in years
<BiosElement> I'm with you there. It's still years behind linux though. >.<
<jgould> For the way I work, the Mac is good middle ground
<BiosElement> I can't speak much about macs, besides that their gui is annoying but their usability is awesome. >.>
<jgould> I prefer the GUI on the mac.  to me it's one of the better ones out there...
<BiosElement> By GUI I'm referring to the bland nature, not that it's bad. It'd just bore the hell outta me.
<Cheri703> BiosElement: I only have options for "desktop, desktop safe mode, and netbook (in 10.10
<Cheri703> )
<BiosElement> Cheri703: Bugger.
<Cheri703> going to run updates just to be sure
<jgould> I like simple GUI's.  I have ADHD and too much shiny will really distract me
<BiosElement> Simple doesn't have to be boring though. :P *eyes unity* *coughs*
<jgould> *shudders*
<BiosElement> Oh dear god.
<BiosElement> Someone call the Canonical PR Dept. ask them to kindly tone down their adverts...
<jgould> I installed Ubuntu 11.04 on the Mini and then about shot Unity, and went back to XUbuntu
<BiosElement> http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<BiosElement> Footer "Only on Ubuntu", 3 outta 4 of those are not even ubuntu specific.
<BiosElement> jgould: You can use Gnome classic without unity.
<jgould> I've never been fond of Gnome either
<BiosElement> I get the feeling unity is going to progress rapidly into something usable. If it doesn't...well, me and my kubuntu buddies welcome all new cabal members
<jgould> I've always like XFCE
 * BiosElement has never liked gtk >.>
<jgould> anyone ever done a reinstall of Ubuntu with /home remaining?
<BiosElement> Yes
<BiosElement> But /home has to be on a sep. partition
<jgould> anything I should be concerned with regarding premissions?
<jgould> it is
<BiosElement> I 'think' you can actually leave it in place and get away with it, but I wouldn't risk it.
<BiosElement> jgould: Not really, as long as the usernames are the same
<jgould> ok
<jgould> anyone use HandbrakeCLI?
<BiosElement> Heard of it. Don't think I ever used it.
<jgould> It takes my server something like 4 hours to rip a DVD...  My Mac (with the GUI) can do ti in 2 hours.  I think the processors have something to do with that... (Server is single core, Mac is Dual Core, but somehow appears as a Quad Core. (It's an Intel Core i5_
<BiosElement> Processor and DVD Drive speed have 'everything' to do with it.
<jgould> thought so
<BiosElement> Processor is probably more the bottleneck though for DVD's, since you're also probably transcoding it.
<jgould> I'll still use the CLI version on the server, Rip right to the directory that it belongs in.  (Unless it's some really complex thing like a TV show or something...)
<BiosElement> Yeash, I 'barely' have enough change for the bus tomorrow heh. Lucky me. >.<
<Cheri703> I pull out my bus money and keep it separate :)
<BiosElement> +100 for that Cheri703
<jgould> My wife could ride a fixed route for free... (none service where we are...) she has an ADA card.
<BiosElement> I'm the idiot you 'don't' see counting his coins to make sure they're all there. >.<
<BiosElement> I get antsy so I sit there counting the same 3-5 coins haha
<jgould> I can understand that
<Cheri703> heh
<Cheri703> up here it's $1.50 per ride, and $3 for a day pass, so I pull out bus money $30 at a time, $20 in ones, and a roll of quarters
<BiosElement> Cheri703: Any idea who all else is going to be there?
<Cheri703> no clue, I'm not :(
<BiosElement> Cheri703: Lucky you, that's cheap. The day pass is actually resonable.
<Cheri703> there is that roll call email that went around
<Cheri703> yeah
<BiosElement> Here it takes at least four trips to make it even. >.>
<Cheri703> dang
<BiosElement> Don't get me started on the monthly pass. Basically you have to take the bus EVERY day of the week to save anything. heh
<Cheri703> we can get a month pass for $40
<BiosElement> I think ours was $50, not sure though. Been ages since I checked.
<Cheri703> but for us (since husband is unemployed, and I'm self/un employed) $30 will last both of us a month or more
<BiosElement> They also raised it to 1.75 >.<
<Cheri703> he walks a lot
<BiosElement> Heh, the only money I get are donations for projects (Which I really can't touch unless it's directly related.) and whatever money I can beg off my parents. >.< Ugh for the job search heh.
<BiosElement> Cheri703: Walking's good. >.> But where I live, the best place to walk too is the gas station, an asian market, Microcenter...that's about it.
<jgould> BiosElement: With Mainstream, the monthly pass is closer to $70.   I think we figured out that it takes 25 days worth of single trips (home-work, work-home) to make it worth it
<Cheri703> understandable
<BiosElement> jgould: Ouch. >.<
<jgould> BiosElement: Up on Bethel (Or around there>)
<BiosElement> jgould: Yes, I am. :P Near Centennial High.
<Cheri703> I used to live off dierker
<Cheri703> back in the day
<BiosElement> Reminds me, I gotta fix my email setup soon >.<
<jgould> *nods* If I lived any closer to Microcenter, I'd probably be there every day...
<BiosElement> I'm debating dumping my linode server for the time being so I'm moving the two important email addrasses over to google apps. >.<
<BiosElement> jgould: When you're broke as sin, it's not hard to avoid it. :P
<BiosElement> Gives me more reasons to work on my projects. >.<
 * BiosElement has to work on his evil mastermind plot to takeover the world
<jgould> I go in, look around, go "Oooh I'd like to have that, and that and that" and walk out empty handed...
<Cheri703> jgould: same here
<Cheri703> that and a few food options are what I really miss about columbus
<BiosElement> Cheri703: Gyros and Hamburgers are pretty good in Mansfield.
<Cheri703> true
<BiosElement> Otherwise, it's better here >.>
<Cheri703> what was your preferred hamburger place?
<BiosElement> I STILL can't find a damned good Gyro place hah.
<Cheri703> referring to athens?
<Cheri703> in mansfield
<BiosElement> Cheri703: The Mansfield Diner was pretty good. And yes Cheri703 hah, probably the only Gyro place.
<jgould> is it bad that I have to label discs i386 or amd64?
<BiosElement> Not really.
<BiosElement> I probably should. I don't mark i386, only amd64.
<Cheri703> there's a place on campus (OSU) that is decent, and a place on cleveland ave just south of 270 (I think) yanni's or something
<BiosElement> Cheri703: I think there is, I keep forgetting though. And Hmm, I think I know where you mean.
<BiosElement> Oh wait shit, I should plug my netbook in so I have a charge
<BiosElement> I think I've left it in idle since Anime Punch last weekend
<Cheri703> heh
<BiosElement> Yep I did
<jgould> heh
<BiosElement> And yep, 15% battery life left. Awesome
<Cheri703> you should have plenty of time to charge
<jgould> we need kinetic charging systems for our laptops, but the shaking may not do the hard drives much good...
<BiosElement> Yep, I should Cheri703.
<BiosElement> jgould: Solid State Drive :P
<Cheri703> were you referring to coney island diner BiosElement ? or where is the mansfield diner?
<BiosElement> Cheri703: Maybe Cony Island, It's been a bit. Wasn't there a Mansfield Diner at the Square? Or used to be anyway?
<Cheri703> there is one on the square and one on north main
<Cheri703> I'll have to check them out :)
<Cheri703> where in mansfield did you live?
<BiosElement> Square then hah. They have different owners IIRC.
<BiosElement> Ahh, just off the bottom of the Hill on Madison Rd.
<Cheri703> ah, ok
<Cheri703> I live near hedges school
<BiosElement> Ah, Cool. I think I remember where that was. It's been a bit since I've been in mansfield.
<Cheri703> we like it up here, it's VERY different than cbus, but good :)
<BiosElement> Hah, I don't think I could ever live in a small town again.
<BiosElement> Not after actually making something of a place for myself in Columbus
<jgould> I've lived in Columbus my entire life
<BiosElement> I was born in Columbus and lived here until I was about 10, then lived in mansfield till I was eh, 14-15, then moved back to Columbus.
<BiosElement> And the minute people start talking about where they're from, it gets very very quiet. :P
<jgould> I was in the kitchen making a server. :P
<BiosElement> And LMFAO, has anyone read the ubuntu.com/legal page?
<BiosElement> "For example, Linux is a registered trademark of Linus Torvalds. Debian is a trademark of Software in the Public Interest, Inc. Windows is allegedly a trademark of Microsoft Corporation. Ubuntu and Canonical are registered trademarks of Canonical Ltd."
<BiosElement> Note the "allegedly". hah
<jgould> Heh
<BiosElement> Ok, that just made my night hehehe
<jgould> Making a server is kinda like making a pizza... :)
<BiosElement> Not really
<BiosElement> Pizza tastes better
<BiosElement> ;P
<jgould> Does that mean that, in theory, Micro$oft could sue anyone that installs windows (the glass kind)?
<jgould> True, that, BiosElement
<BiosElement> jgould: Not really. Since trademark law, last I looked, requires confusion and damages.
<BiosElement> I doubt someone who orders windows for their house thought it was windows the os.
<jgould> You havent' met too many people that use windows, then, have you? :P
<BiosElement> Hah, Sadly I have..
<jgould> My dad and aunt keep using IE even after I've told them not to, told them why not to, and installed at least firefox for them... and then they complain to me when their systems are screwed up...
<BiosElement> Rename firefox to IE, port all their settings over, leave it for a week. It's not nice and I wouldn't always recommend it, but as long as you're willing to take the blame for the trick, it's worth a shot :P
<jgould> Heh
<jgould> Didn't think of that
 * BiosElement has an evil mind
<jgould> The icon is different.  Dad would know instantly, his IE is set up rather funny
<BiosElement> Ahh heh
<BiosElement> Yay, dropbox finally stopped telling me to go to hell
<jgould> XD
<jgould> why was it doing that
<jgould> I haven't used dropbox in years.  I use sugar sync now
<BiosElement> Ahh, it didn't like me for whatever reason heh.
<BiosElement> I'd use ubuntuone if it didn't have shitty kde support
<jgould> ah
<BiosElement> I mostly only use it for encrypted ssh keys, encrypted gpg keys and encrypted password databases. >.<
<BiosElement> So really, I don't care that much about security
<jgould> I wonder if I could find a replacement for Aperture that runs under Linux
<BiosElement> digikam possibly
<BiosElement> Probably the best f/oss photo management system
<BiosElement> Perhaps not quite as good as Aperture, but I'd say it's the best I've ever seen for win/lin.
<jgould> hmmm... Just reinstalled the server and I need to rescue it already
<BiosElement> >.<
<jgould> I fucked up the grub install.  It needed to go on the other hard drive
<jgould> Hell, I should probably go to sleep... It's 5am
<BiosElement> So should I
<BiosElement> Nighty night
<jgould> Night
<jgould> Night gang
<BiosElement> Morning folks. ^_^
 * jacob is sitting outside library :p
<Cheri703> have fun! I wish I could be there :/
<Unit193> +1 Cheri703
<Derath-Srvr> boo
<Derath-Srvr> unit, you coming?
<Unit193> Derath-Srvr: I really want to...
<Unit193> Derath-Srvr: I can't get there...
<Unit193> BiosElement-gOS: You don't connect to your Quassel?
<BiosElement-gOS> Nah, on my google laptop. >.>
 * Unit193 noticed
<BiosElement-gOS> Greetings from the Ubuntu Library Meetup. ^_^
<BiosElement-gOS> >.>
<Cheri703> ?
<Unit193> How is it going?
<BiosElement-gOS> Pretty good. 7 people so far
<Unit193> "I tried the much-hyped Kubuntu and felt that it is to Linux what Vista is to Windows!"
<BiosElement-gOS> DErath said to go and stuff it
<BiosElement-gOS> And I'll second that haha
<Unit193> I didn't say that...
<Unit193> Derath-Srvr is Kubuntu?
 * thafreak is stealing jacob's bandwidth
<BiosElement-gOS> Yay for irccloud
<jacob> woo
<Unit193> Welcome to IRC jacob, thafreak
<jacob> hey hey
<Derath-Srvr> Sup all
<Derath-Srvr> Woohoo for screen + irssi!
<Unit193> Hello Derath-Srvr! +1 screen + irssi
<Unit193> You're Kubuntu?
<Derath-Srvr> Well, been preferring kde :)
<Derath-Srvr> I like the menu and settings a lot more
<Unit193> OK. Get back to having fun!
<Derath-Srvr> lol
<Unit193> Welcome back jgould_!
<Unit193> Or not....
<BiosElement-gOS> Hah
<BiosElement-gOS> Quiet here heh
<jgould> Yep
<Derath-Srvr> that's because we're all talking across the tables lol
<Derath-Srvr> And it's always quiet in the chat until about 10pm anyways...
<BiosElement-gOS> Haha, True heh
<Cheri703> good turnout?
<jgould> about 10 of us
<Derath-Srvr> For the most part... yeah about 10-13 of us...
<Cheri703> nice
<BiosElement-gOS> Heroic Bug Report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/metacity/+bug/486154
<_bbb> fix it or i will never use ubuntu again!
<BiosElement-gOS> >.>
<Derath-Srvr> :P
<Derath-Srvr> time to change nics
<jacob> hello notfed
<notfed> hi
<Derath-Srvr> sup
 * thafreak is out for now
<notfed> node
<asdfasdfasdf> jacob is a troll
<Derath-Srvr> At one time a very hair troll
<BiosElement-gOS> Abuse of prowers! Bad jacob! ;P
<Unit193> BiosElement-gOS: Watchout
<Unit193> You're next ;)
<Derath-Srvr> Yep, Bios may be next
<BiosElement-gOS> hehe, not within throwing range >.>
<Derath-Srvr> Doesn't have to throw, he's got a big boot
<Derath-Srvr> "lol You're lucky I'm too lazy to type that stuff in again"
<Unit193> Haha!
<itsafork-netbook> RAAAAAAAWR!!!!!!!
<Unit193> Hello itsafork-netbook
<itsafork-netbook> hey duder!
<Unit193> Having fun?
<itsafork-netbook> SURE AM! WISH YOU WERE ABLE TO MAKE IT
<itsafork-netbook> NOT SURE WHY MY CAPS LOCK IS ON THOUGH
<Cheri703> HI ITSAFORK HOW ARE THINGS?
<BiosElement-gOS> YAY FOR CAPS LOCK
<Derath-Srvr> lol
<Unit193> MAYBE I CAN GO NEXT TIME!
<Cheri703> I WILL MAKE PLANS IN ADVANCE IF I HAVE TO TO CRASH AT A FRIEND'S PLACE FOR THE WHOLE WEEKEND OF OLF
<Unit193> WHEN IS OLF ANYWAY?
<Cheri703> september generally
<itsafork-netbook> SEPTEMBER 9-11
<Cheri703> supposed to be ohiolinux.org but it's not coming up for me
<itsafork-netbook> THEY HAVEN'T UPDATED THE OLF SITE YET
<Cheri703> that's annoying
<Cheri703> the call for presenters went out a while ago
<notfed> um i think i registered still really not sure about that
<notfed> hi jon
<itsafork-netbook> HI JAY
<itsafork-netbook> *SMACK JAY UPSIDE THE HEAD*
<itsafork-netbook> *WACK!*
<Cheri703> did anyone end up coming from outside of columbus?
<itsafork-netbook> 1 FROM AKRON, 2 FROM PICKERINGTON & 1 FROM BEXLEY
<Cheri703> ah, ok
<Cheri703> that's cool
<itsafork-netbook> OK BYE
<dmcglone> Boo!
<dmcglone> I probably made it home before everyone else
 * Cheri703 was at home before dmcglone 
<jgould> I think I will have to learn how to use weechat...
<dmcglone> jgould: I was thinking the same
<jgould> I just installed it and am working off my Server box at home.
<dmcglone> jgould: let me know what u think... after i eat ill check it out
<jgould> So far, I like it.  I saw it at the LoCo get together earlier today
<dmcglone> Yeah I think jacob was using it
<jgould> Jacob was using it.  Looked nice on the projector
<dmcglone> I installed it but can't find it
<jgould> it's run from a terminal
<dmcglone> whats the command? I used "weechat"
<jgould> weechat-curses
<dmcglone> Ah
<jgould> I need to learn more about the power of screen...
<dmcglone> what do you mean?
<jgould> the commadn screen
<jacob> check out `byobu`, it's installed by default on server systems (and maybe on desktop too)
<jacob> it's a bunch of nice screen customizations to make a super-powerful and easy to use shell
<jacob> Derath-Srvr: set your irc bits btw
<jacob> i'll email you some usage tips and whatnot later this week
<dmcglone> I got it running, now I'm looking for the info on how to use it
<jgould> I need to learn how to use it as well.  Is it possible to install live packages when running a live CD?
<dmcglone> jgould: it's possible, but the packages will be lost after reboot
<jgould> that's fine.  I just need to get the wireless drivers and test them on this MacBook Pro
<dmcglone> jacob: whats freenodes port #?
<jacob> 6667 by default, unless you want ssl
<jgould> Any one know what happens if you try to dual boot Linux and Mac OS without rEFIt?
<dmcglone> thats what I was thinking
<dmcglone> dmcglone: can't join a chat for some reason, what am I doing wrong
<dmcglone> I type /join #ubuntu.us.oh and I don't get anything
<jacob> /join #ubuntu-us-oh
<jacob> -, not .
<dmcglone> ah shit
<dmcglone> lol
<dmcglone> didn't work either for some reason.. Hmmm
<dmcglone> Error with command "join" (try /help join)
<jacob> odd, it should just work like that
<jacob> make sure you're connected to the server (/connect)
<dmcglone> Hmmm
<david1> haha
 * jacob needs to leave for a bit to go finish some work, back later
<david1> That was it jabogb
<jacob> oh hey hey, it works :)
<david1> yeah If forgot to connect like you said
<jacob> anywho, back on later :)
<david1> Ok
<david1> jgould: did you manage to get it running?
<dmcglone> now to learn all the tricks :-) looks like jacob may have created some kind of monster today ;-)
<dmcglone> I'll be back, I'm gonna go pick me up a USB stick
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-04-23
<jrgifford> canthus13: ah yeah, that'd be fun.
<yano> what is the release date for the final release of Ubuntu 12.04 LTS?
<yano> Ubuntu needs this, https://fedoraproject.org/en/counter hehe
<toddc> thursday april 26
<Unit193> yano: Like this http://xubuntu.org/news/the-countdown-is-on/ and http://www.ubuntu.com/community/countdown ? ;)
<yano> ooh, cool
<Unit193> jrgifford: Oh, since you're here now I was going to say something about /who Unit193, but that's old news. :P
<BiosElement> Howdy howdy
<jrgifford> Unit193: congrats!
<paultag> what's gone on?
<paultag> jrgifford: ^
<jrgifford> paultag: Unit193 is a ubuntu member.
<paultag> wooo
<jrgifford> i'm a little surprised you missed that.
<paultag> congrats, ubuntulog
<paultag> erm, Unit193
<paultag> No one asked me for a +1
<Unit193> I said it a few times, just wasn't trying to hound anyone. Thanks1
<paultag> Unit193: you should have poked me, I don't stay current but I would have advocated for you
<paultag> even showed up at the meeting
<Unit193> paultag: Thanks, sorry I didn't ping you too, I had druif and knome at the meeting though.
<Unit193> You may have liked it, my intro was /exec -o cat intro  so I wouldn't go blank. :P
<paultag> :)
<paultag> we all do that ;)
<Unit193> skellat: Hello!
<Unit193> skellat: You left too quickly olast time for paultag to catch you. ;P
<paultag> hi, skellat!
<skellat> Howdy paultag Unit193
<paultag> skellat: I love seeing the burning circle on planet.ubuntu
<skellat> I had to get back to writing prior to going before the microphone last night
<paultag> I also LOVE the fact there are TONS of Ubuntu members in Cleveland right now
<paultag> well, NEO
<paultag> dvz, skellat, Unit193, jrgifford
<paultag> who else
<skellat> paultag: That's been my big project within the LoCo for the Precise cycle
<paultag> :D
<skellat> When I checked last night there were only 763 Ubuntu Members.  I think the Ohio LoCo can help boost that number upwards.
<paultag> truth!
<paultag> I miss Ohio
<paultag> would you believe there are fewer Ubuntu members in Boston then Cleveland?
<skellat> Yes
<paultag> well, at least, non-canonical
<paultag> it's nuts
<paultag> (since canonical has an office here I don't want to make crazy statements)
<skellat> Start a challenge for non-canonical folks
 * paultag shrugs
<skellat> See if you can get Sunlight to back it
<paultag> skellat: sunlight already backs it :)
<skellat> If you have swag to give away or some such things
<paultag> but they're in DC, we're only 4 of us up in Boston
<paultag> Sunlight hosts all the DC stuff
<paultag> there are so many debianites in Boston, there's a huge number
<paultag> so I've just given up and started doing that ;)
<skellat> It works.  I still run Squeeze on the SheevaPlug and so far the BeagleBoard is still running Precise Pangolin with only a few crashes here and there
<paultag> I ♥ Debian
<paultag> and the Debian developer community is *amazing*
<paultag> which I was stunned to see, I never spent much time in the community
<paultag> super happy I'm doing so now
<paultag> some of the nicest folks ever
<Unit193> Wouldn't be as much to idiots though, that's wh;y a user community is helpful.
<paultag> sorry?
<paultag> I said Debian Developers, like Ubuntu Members.
<paultag> I'm not saying Debian users are nice, because they're not really
<paultag> also, Ubuntu *is* debian, we're all on the same team
<paultag> if there's a problem, fix it
<Unit193> That'd be the biggest drawback, for me.  I have tested debian and it seems nice (not the stable branch)
<skellat> With the new view of calling Xubuntu, Lubuntu, and Kubuntu flavors the questions is how to describe Ubuntu's relationship to Debian.  Fork?  Caffeinated/Decaf?
<paultag> debian stable is much like the Ubuntu LTS
<paultag> Ubuntu's not quite a fork. It's much more then that
<paultag> but it's not part of Debian, it's this weird thing
<Unit193> Derivative.
<paultag> but many Debian'ers are Ubuntu'ers, and many Ubuntu'ers are Debian'ers
<paultag> Unit193: it's not, though
<paultag> because the work flows both ways
<paultag> it's much more then that
<Unit193> Well, that was my best guess.
<paultag> aye
<paultag> 6 years in and I still can't put words to it.
 * paultag shrugs
<skellat> Colombian blend, Brazilian blend
<Unit193> Costa Rica blend?
<skellat> Unit193: I thought that was Trisquel
<skellat> So, Unit193, what's happening at your end of the shoreline?
<paultag> thafreak: you dj'ing brah?
<Unit193> skellat: Nothing much, I haven't really found too many Ubuntu users around here, other than already known.
<paultag> Unit193: Have you talked with digitalvectorz?
<paultag> He's another lapsed Ubuntu member in Cleveland
<Unit193> paultag: Hah, no.
<paultag> and I don't think he keeps active
<paultag> but he's still a full project member
<paultag> you should give him a shout
<Unit193> That's a bit away, and people are scary...
<paultag> https://launchpad.net/~digitalvectorz ←
<paultag> oh man he's online now
<paultag> Unit193: he's in #whube if you want to say hi
<paultag> I think he's AFK atm though
<paultag> or not :(
<Unit193> He's been in here, or some other channel I'm in too, but he's a person and they're scary... Know if he's ever in middle ohio?
<paultag> he's in NEO
<paultag> we used to be down the road from me
<paultag> and we'd jam
<paultag> he and I ran the 9.10 and 10.04 jams
<Unit193> That's a good 2.5 hours away, but I may be up for some LoCo thing and OLF.
<skellat> I don't know if I'll be able to do OLF this year.  I won't be able to do a release party for Precise Pangolin due to adverse work scheduling.
<Unit193> I really hope to this year.
<thafreak> Anyone play with owncloud?
<jrgifford> thafreak: i did, once.
<jrgifford> paultag: you were down at JCU, right?
<paultag> jrgifford: Blue Streaks!
<paultag> proud JCU grad. The CS department there is great.
<paultag> jrgifford: I plan on visiting JCU / NEO / CLE at least once a year or so
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-04-24
<thafreak> anyone play with zfs on linux?
<thafreak> i guess a kernel module version exists..
<paultag> thafreak: I've fiddled with it (very lightly) with Debain GNU/kFreeBSD, so I guess, no :)
<thafreak> i've played with freenas...that's about as close as i've gotten
<thafreak> everyone seems to be scared of btrfs....even though i've never had any problems yet
<paultag> I've had grave issues with btrfs
<paultag> including dataloss
<paultag> and over 10 minute boots
<thafreak> since 10.04?
<thafreak> oh
<paultag> I think it was about a year ago
<thafreak> i've only used it for like my /home
<thafreak> not for root
<paultag> I used it for my whole FS
<paultag> I wanted to, you know, test it
<thafreak> gotcha
<thafreak> well that's one way
<paultag> grave issues :)
<paultag> It took about 2 months to degrade to about 5 minute boots
<paultag> from ~10 seconds ext4
<thafreak> oh
<thafreak> well ext4 is fast...btrfs is designed to be uber-reliable (eventually)
<thafreak> so it'll be slower
<paultag> I had to wipe it a week later when it got passwd 10 minutes
<paultag> passed *
<thafreak> figured ;)
<thafreak> i'm mostly intrigued by the checksumming and other features in btrfs and zfs
<thafreak> and the copy on write stuff is awesome
<paultag> /join #debian-kfreebsd
<paultag> on oftc :)
<thafreak> yeah
<thafreak> is it more zfs stuff
<paultag> yeah
<thafreak> they bash on btrfs there?
<paultag> I don't think so
<paultag> I think everyone knows btrfs is the future
<paultag> it's just very very buggy right now
<paultag> with grave data issues
<thafreak> why hasn't oracle just re-license their already open zfs code
 * paultag shrugs
<paultag> it's oracle
<thafreak> i know they don't release any of the new stuff open at all
<thafreak> so zfs is where it is, but it's all cddl or whatever that stupid sun license was
<thafreak> if they would just change the old already out there code to gpl, i'm sure it would get mainlined
<paultag> yeah
<paultag> totes
<thafreak> have you ever checked out csync?
<paultag> nah
<thafreak> i really like the idea behind it
<thafreak> but it's got some odd dependancies
<thafreak> and i tend to avoid compiling from source these days for some reason
<thafreak> but the idea is pretty awesome
<thafreak> client side sync....think unison, or rsync, but without needing unison or rsync on the remote end
<thafreak> can sync to sftp, samba, webdav currently
<thafreak> and there's a pam module, to make roming home dirs...you login, and it syncs your homedir down
<thafreak> i found it while looking at owncloud...i guess it's used for the upcoming linux desktop sync tool for owncloud
<andygraybeal> hey
<andygraybeal> hi
<andygraybeal>  :)
<canthus13> good morning.
<Unit193> Good afternoon.
<canthus13> Yay. Level 3 broke their stuff again.. Lotsa sites are unreachable... including godaddy. so anyone who hosts their DNS with godaddy is unreachable by our customers. :/
<thafreak> anyone who hosts their dns with godaddy is an amateur
<thafreak> and obviously doesn't care if their site is reachable
<thafreak> :)
<thafreak> or has no business managing a website if they do care
<thafreak> fyi, I'm a huge fan of dns made easy...
<thafreak> http://www.dnsmadeeasy.com/
<thafreak> if anyone is looking for hosted DNS that is badaass
<thafreak> $60/year for up to 25 domains and I think 10 millions DNS queries/month
<thafreak> anyone who doesn't charge by the query, is either crap, or costs alot more :)
<thafreak> dyn is good too, but they're more like $30/domain/year
<thafreak> unless you're grandfathered in to their lifetime plans like me...
<thafreak> so glad I donated that $30 way back then
 * thafreak reverse engineering a django app, cause there's no docs :(
 * thafreak thought he was a sysadmin....
<jrgifford> So, google drive is now alive. Meh.
<thafreak> orly
<thafreak> and no fanfair?
<thafreak> is it not dropbox quality :)
<Unit193> No linux.
<jrgifford> no linux indeed.
<thafreak> this makes more sense now as to why duplicati added googledocs support
<thafreak> it seems docs and drive are basically one in the same
<jrgifford> for right now, yeah it is
<jrgifford> in the future though... i have a feeling it'll expand
<thafreak> but it's probably the same API for adding/uploading files is what I'm saying
<jrgifford> yeah.
<thafreak> well atleast I can finally hide old docs
<thafreak> the whole make a folder, but then the docs in that folder are still in the main view, pissed me off
<thafreak> what's also funny, I have about 10 "documents"...99.99% of the files I care about aren't "documents"
<thafreak> only students, business types seem to have lots of "documents"
<thafreak> let me store random binary data...then i'll be happy :)
<canthus13> blargh.
<jrgifford> thafreak: yay for random binary data. :)
<canthus13> thafreak: The problem is there are a lot of amateurs out there and people want to get to their websites.  And apparently there's more than just godaddy traffic being blocked. :/
<canthus13> Level 3 are the amateurs. they screw stuff up every couple of months.. either with internet or with long distance routing.
<thafreak> haha
<canthus13> not that cogent (one of our other carriers) is any better.
<thafreak> yeah, i heard bad things about them all the time
<thafreak> haha i've dealt with cogent in the past
<canthus13> We had to get a line from AT&T on short notice to rout around cogent a few months ago 'coz of their screwups.
<thafreak> they're the carrier for the place i have my server colocated at in florida
<thafreak> figures
<canthus13> *route
<thafreak> i bet most of the problems i have with my colocation host is just cogent sucking then
<canthus13> I swear the internet is held together with christmas tinsel and toothpaste.
<thafreak> and at the end of the day, we just get blamed for it all
<canthus13> yup.
<thafreak> you have to admit though, most of this stuff was invented like 40-50+ years ago, and most hasn't really changed in 30+ years
<thafreak> so tinsel and toothpaste as it may be, it's held up pretty well...
<canthus13> true.
<thafreak> but it does suck, and could stand to be improved...preferably some how get away from relying on asshole providers
<canthus13> the problem now is it's not one homogenous company running the show.
<thafreak> we need a U.N. type body for the internet...
<canthus13> that wouldn't stop various providers from screwing up.
<canthus13> and I wouldn't model it after something as useless as the U.N. :/
<thafreak> so we can put the comcasts and cogents on trial for the internet equivalent of war crimes
<thafreak> still, i'd like to see them on trial for crimes against the internet
<canthus13> Heh.
<canthus13> The bigger danger to the internet right now is congress. :(
<thafreak> ikr...congress is like the internet's Syria...
<canthus13> the new sopa:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyber_Intelligence_Sharing_and_Protection_Act
<thafreak> yeah saw that
<thafreak> that mpaa dude just won't give up
<thafreak> keeps writing new laws for congress to be behind
<thafreak> is that the one that specifically talks about child porn?
<thafreak> to basically shame any congress person into approving it...
<thafreak> cause what self respecting congress person wouldn't sign an anti child porn law
<canthus13> the wiki article doesn't mention child pr0n.
<thafreak> good, then hopefully it will die too
<canthus13> Even Facebook is on board with this one. :/
<jrgifford> Facebook has to play the big game now, because they are trying to go public
<thafreak> facebook==assholes anyway
<thafreak> any huge company on the internet shouldn't get to say what we should do on the internet
<thafreak> esp google!
<thafreak> and even more esp facebook
<thafreak> they'd sell their own moms ssn to get ahead
<thafreak> is zuckerberg's mom on facebook btw?
<canthus13> Ok.. latest update.. It appears that it's probably a GoDaddy issue, since we forced the traffic through both cogent and qwest with no improvement. Yay. :P  And it appears that it only affects us... :/
<Unit193> Eh, lubuntu.net is GoDaddy it seems, just checked.
<canthus13> ...and it's unreachable by me. :P
<Unit193> Hah, fine here.
<canthus13> I swear.. Godaddy techs just pick a company name out of a hopper and blame them... NOw they're saying it's Qwest's fault... except that our default path to godaddy is Level3.
<paultag> godaddy sucks
<paultag> I don't know why I use them
<canthus13> ...That was rather pathetic for a Visigoth raid.
 * canthus13 would have expected plundering and pillaging at the very least. :/
<thafreak> name.com people
<thafreak> fsck godaddy
<Unit193> BiosElement loves them as well.
<Unit193> Hah, ASCII art in whois. :P
<thafreak> so...there's a colby 7" tablet that's only like $120 running ice cream sandwich
<thafreak> but no google apps...
<thafreak> tempted to get it
<thafreak> 1ghz arm
 * paultag ponders
<thafreak> i love my 10" tablet, but it's more of a family one...i.e. the wife uses it :)
<thafreak> so I leave it at home all the time...would love a smaller one to keep with me
<canthus13> thafreak: Coby? That's some seriously crappy stuff.
 * canthus13 wouldn't be surprised if the coby tabled had a 100mhz processor.
<_bbb_> i picked up a refurbed lenovo k1 recently
<_bbb_> tegra2 honeycomb
<_bbb_> $250
<_bbb_> totally decent i must say
<_bbb_> I upgraded from a nook color running cm7 on sd =)
<_bbb_> they had that dell streak 7" on woot the other day
 * canthus13 avoids woot. It pisses his wife off.
<_bbb_> if i did just get this lenovo i might have jumped on that
<_bbb_> heh my wife is worse than I on there
<canthus13> Ooo.. a woot-off.
<BiosElement> Unit193: Yay for late responses, and yes, yes I do :P
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-04-25
<thafreak> what the hell...stupid selinux
<thafreak> centos totally fsck'd my practical final exam
<thafreak> i spent the whole time trying to figure out why ssh with keys to a centos vm wasn't working
<thafreak> turned out to be selinux related
<thafreak> i guess ssh-copy-id from ubuntu to centos didn't set the appropriate context on the authorized keys file
<thafreak> luckily, i gave them 2 classes to do the exam...and it's mostly automated by scripts
<thafreak> but still
<thafreak> stupid selinux
 * _bbb_ shakes fist at selinux
<_bbb_> setenforce 0 ftw
 * thafreak always feels bad just turning it off...
<thafreak> like saying, this condom sucks, and throw it away mid coitis
<andygraybeal> thafreak, discretely though, of course :)
<thafreak> totally asking for herpes...or getting back door'd...
<thafreak> wait...i think i'm off topic
<thafreak> or am i...
<andygraybeal> hah
<_bbb_> so apparantly
<_bbb_> i have genital herpes
<andygraybeal> that's okay, everyone else does too.
<andygraybeal> just don't tell anyone.
<thafreak> server herpes...i think it's symplex qq
<andygraybeal> so you guys know about puppet?
<andygraybeal> i figure i should be using it... or even start learning about it.
<andygraybeal> it's one of those things where, i think i'm a failure as a small sysadmin
<andygraybeal> but some of me is like.. eff it.. for craps sake
<thafreak> i played with puppet
<thafreak> it's not bad
<thafreak> never setup a puppet master though...just made single recipes
<thafreak> i liked the puppet syntax better than chef
<thafreak> depends on what you want to do i guess...so many tools with lots of overlap
<thafreak> i also really like fabric
<_bbb_> i like turtles
 * canthus13 meant to go to a puppet presentation at ILF... 
<canthus13> I fell asleep instead. :P
<thafreak> sleep is for the weak
 * thafreak looks at canthus13 
 * canthus13 pokes at thafreak.
<thafreak> ouch
 * canthus13 was saving energy for the afterparty. :)
<thafreak> i mean, pfft, that didn't hurt
<thafreak> oic
<thafreak> who was there? any entertainment...or just booze?
<canthus13> Just booze... and a hovercopter thing.
<canthus13> the main entertainment was the hackerspace with lockpicking competitions.
<thafreak> and...you pick any locks
<canthus13> Yep. :)
<thafreak> you win anything?
<canthus13> Nope.
 * canthus13 can handle simple padlocks but that's about it.
<andygraybeal> ah up in cleveland?
<andygraybeal> thafreak, bro, thanks for the response on puppet :)
<thafreak> np
<thafreak> if you can stand ruby code, chef seems to be more popular
<thafreak> if you can't stand to look at ruby...puppet seems easier to swallow...
<thafreak> and if you start with just a single puppet manifest file, it's actually not too hard to jump in
<thafreak> or, if you like python, fabric is cool...basically write code that gets run over an ssh connection to a remote machine
<thafreak> or :)
<thafreak> you can use fabric to put puppet manifests on remote machine and then run it
<thafreak> but anyway...for whatever reason the hotness for the "agile" "devops" type sysadmins seems to be chef
<thafreak> Anyone try 12.04 lately? server or xfce? (i'll avoid asking about unity, as that's justa can of worms)
<thafreak> or lubuntu
<toddc> installing 12.04 server tomorrow night on two machines and have 12.04 unity on 4 machines now so far so good they fixed a lot of the unity bugs
<thafreak> cool
<canthus13> toddc: they got rid of unity?
<thafreak> YAY!! they updated the qemu-kvm to support librados...sweet
<thafreak> i was worried for a while it wouldn't make it in
<thafreak> FYI, raddos is neat...
<toddc> well there is a gnome 2 option but I have been using unity for a while and got used to it
 * thafreak tries to change subject off unity
<andygraybeal> thafreak, damn bro, that is some crazy information
<andygraybeal> thafreak, what is librados?  i love kvm
<andygraybeal> goddamn i gotta google this s hit
<thafreak> i wasted...erm spent, a number of hours...erm weeks...trying to figure out which one i'd like to use best
<thafreak> so, you hear of ceph?
<andygraybeal> never
<thafreak> ceph is a distributed filesystem in the main line kernel
<andygraybeal> oh awesome
<andygraybeal> like andrew
<thafreak> how it works, is it uses object stores, that store dumb blobs of data
<andygraybeal> AFS
<thafreak> i dunno the underlying nature of AFS...but from the user point of view, they're probably similar
<thafreak> well, ceph isn't really ready for prime time yet...BUT, the dumb blob storage part is there
<thafreak> one thing they built ontop of it is RBD images...which are like NBD (network block devices)
<thafreak> but the RBD is broken up into chunks, and striped across your cluster of dumb blob storage machines
<thafreak> so, you can give a VM a disk device that is an RBD drive, and it's data is striped across a bunch of storage nodes for speed/redundancy
<thafreak> at work, we have 4 kvm nodes, and right now, they use a central  NAS for storing disk images...well, I can't reboot the NAS now, not without taking EVERYTHING down
<thafreak> so i've been scouring the net looking for a more distributed solution, and these rbd images seem like they might be the ticket
<andygraybeal> where do you keep up with this information?
<andygraybeal> is there a magazine i should be reading?
<thafreak> so I'm excited 12.04's kvm has support for rbd...finally something for me to be excited about for 12.04 :)
<thafreak> uh...nope...i spend LOTS of time on google honestly
<andygraybeal> wow this is great
<thafreak> probably 1/3 to 1/2 my day realistically
<thafreak> very little time to actually work on anything :)
<andygraybeal> yea, RnD :)
<andygraybeal> so what kind of network infrastructure would be internal to that file system?  would it have to be fiber?
<thafreak> no
<thafreak> but most of the people seriously building distributed file systems are always talking about 10gig-e
<andygraybeal> so gigabit copper is fine
<andygraybeal> ah ok
<andygraybeal> shit :)
<thafreak> yeah, for most normal people, gigabit is still faster than most disk drives
<canthus13> gigabit is faster than most drive interfaces. :P
<andygraybeal> and would there be a redundant switch(es) between this?
<thafreak> could be i suppose
<andygraybeal> i guess, which is the next step in total redundancy?
<thafreak> not sure how multipathing would work like that though
<thafreak> i don't know if there is  such a thing...there's always trade offs
<thafreak> true redundancy, you'd need multiple geographically separate locations...
<thafreak> and sync'ing between them usually makes things slow...
<thafreak> distributed filesystems like this are more meant to scale up in size and speed more than be really redundant
<andygraybeal> aaah.. i see.. i was headed in the wrong direction
<thafreak> making it possible to store petabyte size stuff
<andygraybeal> so... do you back up this monstrosity?  or is it it's own backup.. you hope atleast?
<thafreak> now maybe you could hook something like async drbd to your rbd image and sync it to a remote location too...
<andygraybeal> is the filesytem taking snapshots like zfs?
<thafreak> for me, i'm going to make the central NAS be the backup
<thafreak> well, the storage nodes that store objects, they use an underlying file system
<thafreak> and they recommend btrfs currently
<thafreak> but ext4 would work too
<andygraybeal> yea, btrfs last time i looked wasn't ready for anything
<thafreak> not sure where you would do snapshotting at...
<thafreak> it works pretty good in some situations...hopefully it will be ready soonish
<andygraybeal> yea, what your talking about is way over my head :)  it makes me excited though
<thafreak> me too...
<thafreak> there's also something called sheepdog, fyi, if you have more than one kvm server
<andygraybeal> i'm still stuck in user application land.. not so much infrastructure at this point.
<thafreak> i haven't dug into that too deeply though
<andygraybeal> i have two kvm servers
<andygraybeal> i will look it up
<thafreak> i guess it's not uber fast, but more focused on reliable replication of block devices between nodes...
<thafreak> so you can live migrate between any of your N nodes
<andygraybeal> wow nice
<thafreak> i'll hopefully check it out and this rbd stuff soon
<andygraybeal> that stuff is very exciting.  i might wait a bit till it becomes polished a little, i hope that doesn't make you hate me :
<thafreak> see which works best
<thafreak> nah
<thafreak> i trust the LTS stuff
<thafreak> so if it's in there, i'll use it
<thafreak> if I have to build things from source...i tend to avoid it sadly
<thafreak> so i understand
<andygraybeal> 8.04 was a bit of a kvm pain :)
<thafreak> the rbd stuff is in this LTS...and i think sheepdog is too...so i'm assuming they felt it polished enough
<andygraybeal> awesome, i will try it then
<thafreak> i used xen still on 8.04
<thafreak> actually, I still have one 8.04 xen box running....need to migrate the vm's off
<andygraybeal> yea, it wasnb't really that long ago
<thafreak> i wish i had more machines to test on
<Unit193> skellat: Your podcast was in the Ubuntu Weekly News.
<skellat> :-)
<Unit193> Cheri703: You happen to see something like this http://www.webupd8.org/2012/04/valvle-works-on-steam-for-linux.html ?
<canthus13> Unit193: Funny.
<Unit193> canthus13: I don't care, but what's-his-name might.
<thafreak> i've used steam in wine...but i would probably do alot more pc gaming if they actually did port steam to linux
<BiosElement2> I'm alive >.>
<Unit193> This is news? ;0
<Unit193> Welcome back.
<BiosElement2> It should be ;P
<canthus13> Visig0th: That's a rather lame visigoth raid. :/
<Visig0th> Sorry, was having client issues..
<Visig0th> I shoud've known better than trying to experiment with xchat again after being away from it for so long and having been used to irssi.
<Visig0th> Its fixed now, so no more jumping in and out.
<Visig0th> And of course hello, btw. I'm Bradley. I generally go by simply Visigoth, that is without the "0". I'm in SW Ohio.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-04-26
<andygraybeal> Visig0th, SW, hey i'm SE
<andygraybeal> what time EST is 12.04 going to be released?
<andygraybeal> <cc11rocks> UTC 21:00...Can use an online converter if you want 'cause I'm lazy at the current moment
<andygraybeal> Visig0th, you like the pinkdots or edward ka-spel?
<Visig0th> Haven't heard of either andygraybeal, are they musical groups?
<andygraybeal> yes, i'm judging you by your nick and it is a band from the 80s.. up through now.
<andygraybeal> long time my favorite.  i don't listen to much music anymore accept IDM though.
<Visig0th> Ah, well my nick was chosen more than a decade ago when I used to do historical research, at the time I was studying the Visigothic and Ostrogothic peoples.
<Visig0th> Musically I like some pop, electronic music, such as Joy Electric, NIN, Depeche Mode, and other groups that catch my attention.
<andygraybeal> aah nice nice
<andygraybeal> yes, i don't know joy electric, but i think i would like it.
<andygraybeal> i'm so excited for 12.04 :)
<Visig0th> I am too, looking forward to upgrading some servers.
<Visig0th> Actually, I'm putting off a server move until its released with the hopes to make use of it.
<andygraybeal> ah nice
<andygraybeal> firstly, i'm can't wait to load it on my laptop.  secondly the servers :)
 * canthus13 avoided that trainwreck.
 * canthus13 will stay away from Unity, tyvm. :)
<andygraybeal> i'm happy w/ 10.04 :)  well.. and the libreoffice ppa (i run a terminal server at work with userspace apps)
<andygraybeal> i like unity, i don't know why people are so crabby about it. there are plenty of options anyway.
<canthus13> andygraybeal: yup. I switched to Mint. It's based on Ubuntu, uses many of the same packages.
<andygraybeal> like i'm expecting to use the failback mode for our machines at work.
<andygraybeal> but i will wait to make up my mind after i have tested everything.
 * canthus13 prefers gnome 3 over unity, and openbox over most anything. :P
<andygraybeal> as far as alternatives go, i think i did scrotwm :)
<andygraybeal> one, it sounds like my ball sack, two it's awesome.
<andygraybeal> *dig
<Cheri703> Unit193: I will believe it when it isn't spelled valvle
<Unit193> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=valve_linux_dampfnudeln&num=1 (Wasn't loading before)
<andygraybeal_> ":)))) i got 12.04 :)
<andygraybeal_> it looks like lcars!!!!!!!!!
<thafreak> when's the official launch for 12.04?
<thafreak> is it like the 29th or something?
<paultag> it launched today thafreak
<paultag> thafreak: http://www.ubuntu.com/
<paultag> extremely on time
<andygraybeal_> it's today!
<andygraybeal_> #ubuntu-release-party :))))))
<andygraybeal_> i already have it installed!!!
<andygraybeal_> yay
<andygraybeal_> i had to use the torrent, nothing else would work
<Cheri703> as with all releases, it raises the age old question: upgrade or fresh reinstall?
<andygraybeal_> fresh fresh, never upgrade .. ever ever.
<thafreak> wow today, how odd...i thought it was always basically the very end of the month, like the 29th
<Cheri703> yeah, I hear that often, then hear people do find with upgrading
<thafreak> sweet
<Cheri703> I don't have time to deal with reinstalling at this point, but I'd like to play with it
<thafreak> well, i want to freshly install a base server that i can make clone'd vm's from :)
<andygraybeal_> make time, that's why it's a scheduled relelase :P
<andygraybeal_> yea, i run everythign in vms :)
<Cheri703> this week is CRAZY busy and I need to be cramming for a "deeply technical" interview on monday on top of working from home before and after work, aaand trying to study for sec+ test in a few weeks AND doing regular life stuff around the house >.<
<thafreak> need to upgrade my remote desktop vm...and my ltsp vm
<andygraybeal_> ltsp ftw!!!
<thafreak> Cheri703: unless you need the machine you're upgrading, can't you just let it do it's thing while you study :)
<thafreak> Anyone know if there is anything new in the way of remote desktop stuff in precise?
<thafreak> I'm currently using really old freenx stuff...
<Cheri703> but the re-setting up everything
<Cheri703> some of it requires hands-on
<thafreak> bah, just do that as you go along :)
<jrgifford> the pangolin is unleashed.
<thafreak> hey, watch it, this is a family freindly channel...
<thafreak> oh, wait, i see what you did there...
<jrgifford> lol what thafreak ? ;)
<thafreak> put your pangolin away...lol
 * jrgifford facepalms
<andygraybeal_> i use x2go
<andygraybeal_> but it's not new
<andygraybeal_> er i mean with 10.04
<Cheri703> the other thought is to just hold off, as in a month or so I'm hoping to have saved up for a new (SIGNIFICANTLY more powerful) laptop, or I may be putting a new mobo in one around here
<thafreak> i think that's what they switched to...or were talking of switching to, since it's actively developed
<jrgifford> Cheri703: nah, trust me, don't hold off.
<jrgifford> the performance gains that i get with 12.04 knocks 11.10 out of the water.
<paultag> debian ftw
<paultag> jrgifford: perhaps with Unity ;)
<paultag> the rest of the OS is about the same
<thafreak> even with full disk crypto? :)
<paultag> fuck that mess
<paultag> dd + gpg ftw :)
<jrgifford> compiling everything seems to take less time as well,
<thafreak> i just use dm crypt and LUKS containers...
<jrgifford> but i'm not sure if that's my hard drive upgrade or the OS. ;)
<paultag> placebo affect :)
<paultag> the gcc toolchain is almost the same
<thafreak> paultag is a placebo
<thafreak> and a toolchain
<paultag> gcc-4.7 is in debian, pending default
<paultag> which will have some cool new changes
<thafreak> so now the question is...64bit or not...
<thafreak> been sticking with 32bit cause of flash...
<paultag> I've switched because I (sadly) need it
<paultag> because of mongodb and how it mmaps stuff
<thafreak> probably don't need to keep around these older 9.04 and 9.10 iso's i guess
<thafreak> i'll probably go back to 64bit again...
<thafreak> worst that happens, is i'm stuck using chrome to watch hulu...
<thafreak> amiright
<locodir-user> Hello.
<toddc> hi
<locodir-user> How are you!?
<thafreak> helo
<toddc> great nice day all is well
<toddc> downloading like a fool 12.04 :)
 * yano is seeding 12.04
<toddc> torrents are doing pretty  good I got them all and seeding also
<thafreak> love it...get my initial template system installed with 12.04
<thafreak> and there's already a kernel update
<BiosElement> Sooo how's it goin folks?
<Unit193> Well, crazy day on Ubuntu channels.
<paultag> livin' the dram, mang
<BiosElement> Yeahh, I figured ubuntu would be crazy today. I'm having fun writing my resignation. >.>
<Unit193> And they're looking for a longer term fix for the Pandora clients, already a temp one.  And that doesn't qutie sound good.
<jrgifford> Unit193: yeah, so you're having issues with pianobar as well?
<jrgifford> BiosElement: resignation?
<BiosElement> jrgifford: Yeah, I'm quitting my existing job as Minecraft tech support. I will not be accused of not doing my job by a new hire. Not gonna happen.
<Unit193> Nope, it's been working since yesterday, and promy linked to a tempfix today.
<jrgifford> Unit193: interesting. still broken for me. :(
<Unit193> You work with the one in packagemanager?
<jrgifford> yeah
<jrgifford> latest precise version
<jrgifford> should i be using something else?
<Unit193> That's no good, Ubuntu repo is stale when it comes to that, and also it just came out. :P
<Unit193> Compile.
<jrgifford> why can't he just write it in python or something so I don't have to compile? :p
<jrgifford> ok, i'll try that tomorrow or something
<_bbb_> hi
<_bbb_> whats an ubuntu?
<Unit193> jrgifford: Not on git yet, either you'll have to grab the patch too, or grab the one I have up. :P
<jrgifford> Unit193: i'll just wait.
<Unit193> Heh, it's really not hard, but there's always that.
<jrgifford> i'll just catch up on my podcasts, i've gotten really far behind.
<jrgifford> _bbb_: ubuntu is an operating system
<_bbb_> yeah im just joshin
<toddc> whew
<jandrusk> I thought Ubuntu was an African philosophy ==> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28philosophy%29
<BiosElement> And an operating system ==> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_(operating_system)
<Unit193> So weird!@
<jandrusk> Forgot my work laptop this morning and have been having Emacs withdrawal.
<paultag> the only reason to use emacs is org mode
<paultag> and that's not enough to make me use it
<paultag> vimftw
<paultag> oh man
<paultag> vimftw.tumblr.com ← that would be awesome
<Unit193> xkcd. :D
<jandrusk> I use it for org-mode, writing email, and other modes too numerous to mention.
<paultag> emacs is such a pita
 * BiosElement waves his "Sublime Text 2 FTW" flag
<paultag> a lot of pythonists I know use sublime
<paultag> I like it, but it's nonfree
<jandrusk> I consider it more of my OS than the Xubuntu instance that it runs on. Not to mention eShell and dired.
<jandrusk> But that's just me.
<BiosElement> It's nonfree but it's got an unlimited trial and the majority of the bits are open source if not f/oss.
<jandrusk> What about the GNU version is nonfree?
<paultag> EMACS is nonfree, it shipped some yacc files people lost the source
<paultag> was, I think rms finally fixed it
<paultag> BiosElement: it's nonfree, and I can't stand it :(
<BiosElement> I never caught stallman syndrome. :P It's great to have em around but I'd never want to be them. Much rather prove linux devs are willing to pay for what helps them.
<paultag> sorry?
<paultag> free as in freedom, not beer
<paultag> there are for-pay f/oss apps that do just fine
<BiosElement> paultag: I know what you mean.
<paultag> I get paid for F/OSS
<paultag> that's a hella strawman
<BiosElement> Not sure how you see that as a strawman, it's a fair opinion statement.
<paultag> F/OSS != pay
<paultag> the issue of f/oss is not connected with pay
<BiosElement> Very true, however the logic used by folks who see it either way is not wrong. There simply isn't a right answer for everyone.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-04-27
<jrgifford> jandrusk: see? You think emacs is an OS.
<jrgifford> and that is why I use vim, because I like an editor. ;)
<canthus13> jrgifford: emacs IS an OS.
<canthus13> It just needs a good editor.
<jrgifford> canthus13: he keeps saying that he uses emacs, but runs ubuntu. I keep saying its an OS, but he keeps refuting that.
<jrgifford> so the battle of the UNIX ages continues,
<canthus13> jrgifford: Ubuntu isn't an OS... it's a flavor.
<jrgifford> lol
<thafreak> Morning
<thafreak> so...my nettop (small desktop with older singlecore atom) is running 11.04
<thafreak> i think that was the first apearance of what is now unity right?
<thafreak> Anyway, it runs ok...anyone have an idea if plain 12.04 will run on something this wimpy?
<thafreak> I guess i could slap a livecd in and give it a shot
<jrgifford> thafreak: whats the specs?
<jrgifford> as in, CPU and ram?
<jrgifford> i'm installing it on a 1.6GHZ 1GB ram netbook tomorrow, it should be fine
<yano> helping to seed 12.04 doesn't seem very rewarding as i'm only at 0.031 share ratio and i've had it idling for about a day, seems there are too many seeders already.
<dzho> yano: switch to a different iso, maybe?
<yano> i'm seeding desktop-amd64 and desktop-i386, maybe i should seed the alternatives and servers
<dzho> you might not see as big a total outgoing bandwidth usage, but your contribution might be more significant amongst the other seeders
<dzho> in relative terms
<yano> yea
<jrgifford> yano: interesting
<jrgifford> i was at 1.0 ratio within 20 minutes of starting.
 * canthus13 seeds tails.. nothing else.
<canthus13> Speaking of which.. I need to update the version I"m seeding.
<yano> so far at 0.002 for alternate-amd64
<yano> what bittorrent clients do you guys use on linux?
<canthus13> transmission.
<canthus13> I likes the web interface.
<yano> i personally use deluge, their web interface sucks, though i haven't used it in a while
 * canthus13 used deluge for a little bit, but transmission just works. also, it supports magnet links. :)
<yano> like when clicking on one in a browser?
<canthus13> yep.
<yano> you know what i love about torrents in deluge? i can play 'guess that country flag' game while looking at the ip addresses
<canthus13> Heh.
<yano> did you guys here what the last version of Ubuntu will be?
<canthus13> 12.04?
<dzho> you mean, the latest?
<dzho> querulus quetzal or some shiz like that
<yano> 12.10 because the world will end in 12/12 :-P
<dzho> man, when do the mayans mark the new year, anyway
<dzho> I somehow doubt it corresponds exactly to the gregorian calendar
<yano> well it's the end of the 13th cycle, iirc, but from what i understand when one sits down and does the converting between calendars, it comes out to 2012/12/21 at least that's what i've gathered from the history channel
<dzho> ALIENS!
<yano> dzho: http://www.quickmeme.com/Ancient-Aliens/?upcoming
<dzho> I love that there are something on the order of 14,000 of those
<yano> lol
<Unit193> jandrusk: Hello! Did you end up trying Xfce 4.10?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-04-28
<jandrusk> Just upgraded to Xubuntu 12.04 today.
<Unit193> Saw your comment on the G+ post.
<Unit193> And I'm doing so now.
<jandrusk> Think the graphics driver is much better.
<Unit193> Heh, I could bet wouldn't be that much better for me, but some other things sounded great.
<yano> "In 1857 baseball games were a daily spectacle in Cleveland's Public Squares. City authorities tried to find an ordinance forbidding it, to the joy of the crowd, they were unsuccessful. - Harold Seymour"
<jrgifford> yano: for reals? lol
<jrgifford> I'll just leave this here (cc paultag) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-community/+bug/392829
<paultag> jrgifford: oh lordy :)
<jrgifford> paultag: yeah, i know
<BiosElementv3> Howdy folks
<Unit193> Howdy.
<BiosElementv3> How's it going?
<Unit193> Tired, but not bad.
<Unit193> You?
<BiosElementv3> Ahh having a drink at Cosi's, finishing up some work.
<Unit193> Others there too?
<Unit193> And you did end up leaving?
<BiosElementv3> Not a one, but I'm here anyway.
<Unit193> I can make people cry easily, just link them to a script I make. :P
<BiosElementv3> hah
<Unit193> Read it and weep? http://people.ubuntu.com/~unit193/weather
<BiosElementv3> >.<
<Unit193> :D
<Unit193> It does work though.
<BiosElement> Least I got some work done anyway. >.<
<jandrusk> Everyone familiar with the "Hackers Dictionary"?
<jandrusk> Wrote a Python script that pulls a random term and posts it to my Twitter account. Code is at: http://pastebin.com/5arvG9EU
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-04-29
 * canthus13 stabs conky with a spork.
<Unit193> Hmm?
<canthus13> conky comes up blank with my .conkyrc. If I run conky without .conkyrc, the default shows just fine.
 * canthus13 is running Mint 12/Gnome 3.
<Unit193> Mine is bare, not exactly a good design. :/
 * canthus13 nods.
<canthus13> It's not design that I need. I have my design.. It's just invisible under gnome 3 and I can't figure out why. :/
<canthus13> It pretends to run. If I execute it in the terminal, it looks like it's running...
<canthus13> Conky: desktop window (1200023) is subwindow of root window (ad)
<canthus13> Conky: drawing to desktop window
<canthus13> Conky: drawing to double buffer
<canthus13> and just sits there 'til I ^C
<canthus13> ...but there's no conky to be found. :(
<Unit193> I couuld give it a shot if you'd think that'd help, but...
 * canthus13 might have it...
<Unit193> From natty to oneiric, I had transparency issues.
<canthus13> Nope. :P
<canthus13> http://paste.ubuntu.com/954094/
<canthus13> that's the .conkyrc
<canthus13> it doesn't throw me any errors.
<Unit193> After commenting some out, works fine. (Single core)
 * canthus13 nods.
<canthus13> You're running LXDE, though, right?
<Unit193> Xfce.
 * canthus13 nods.
<Unit193> Yeah, that's far better, but has different items as well.
<canthus13> still.. I'm thinking it's something in the window setup causing this. :/
<canthus13> Hmm... commenting out the own_window_type line caused it to show up in it's own window. :/
<canthus13> setting it to background does the same. :/
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-04-22
<Unit193> The conference call, basically the agenda.
<skellat> Conference call is to discuss release of Raring Ringtail on day of.  Agenda is open after some brief opening remarks.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio! | Check us out at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-ohio/ | Current podcast episode: http://ohio.ubuntu-us.org/node/144 | SIP Voicemail 1580@sip.sdf.org | Voicemail 206-299-2120 Extension 1580 | Current monthly team report-in-progress: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OhioTeam/TeamReports/Current
<skellat> Podcast is up with rough transcript all of which explains the release party conference call Thursday: http://ohio.ubuntu-us.org/node/144
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-04-23
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio! | Our telephone conference call release party for Raring Ringtail is Thursday night at 9 PM Eastern.  Details at http://2tu.us/6nun.  E-mail skellat@ubuntu.com with questions before the event.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio! | Our telephone conference call release party for Raring Ringtail is Thursday night at 9 PM Eastern.  Full details on the portal at http://2tu.us/6nuo.  E-mail skellat@ubuntu.com with questions before the event.
<Unit193> skellat: You see http://www.newark.com/jsp/search/productdetail.jsp?sku=65W6016 yet?
<skellat> Yep
<skellat> Still need to look at specs
<skellat> I know there was an article on planet.u.c calling it an RPi killer
<skellat> BUT
<skellat> The previous BeagleBone didn't come with video
<skellat> And I need to see what this one has & to think about it
 * dzho is starting to clue in to the idea that Cortex-A8, for instance, is >> ARM9
<skellat> ARM is just a design bureau that licenses its IP.  Implementations can vary widely while still being called "ARM".
<dzho> sure
<dzho> I get that part, but there are still the different "levels"
<skellat> :-)
<dzho> architectures, I guess, is the term
<skellat> More like revisions
<dzho> well, that page uses the term "sub-architecture"
<dzho> for the "Cortex-A8" bit
<dzho> whereas someone was talking about a board earlier this week that is 400MHz ARM9 subarchitecture
<dzho> skellat: but I would expect this Cortex one to kick that one's butt, even though 9 > 8 ;-)
<skellat> Yep
<skellat> I should check if Mouser Electronics has any quantities available
<skellat> Hmm
<skellat> Not yet
<skellat> Digi-Key should because they're a backer of the whole project
<skellat> They have a SKU for it but no quantity yet: http://www.digikey.com/product-detail/en/BB-BBLK-000/BB-BBLK-000-ND/3884456
<jrgifford> paultag is all ready to disown my cleveland native-shipness. ;P
<paultag> jrgifford: :)
<paultag> jrgifford: I love that area
<paultag> jrgifford: because that's right by the morning watch and the whole foods
<jrgifford> I need to find some friends and go hang out on the town more often...
<paultag> jrgifford: and that plaza on the other side has the new stores, chipotle
<jrgifford> but that stupid curfew they enacted is going to be a pain.
<paultag> … curfew?
<jrgifford> you never read about that.
<jrgifford> http://clevelandheights.patch.com/articles/council-could-pass-new-curfew-rules-for-districts-like-coventry-wednesday
<jrgifford> http://clevelandheights.patch.com/articles/cleveland-heights-curfew-starts-at-6-pm-for-minors-in-coventry-and-cedar-lee
<jrgifford> BUT
<skellat> Well, that makes my job as Leader even harder
<jrgifford> they worded it so that basically, it's effective as soon as they call the city manager
<paultag> jrgifford: wtf
<paultag> jrgifford: how old do you have to be to avoid it, 18?
<paultag> ah yep
<jrgifford> and say "there is a problem, we've got weird people", and then the curfew is enacted as soon as he says "ok", even if it's 2PM.
<jrgifford> paultag, yup.
<paultag> odd
<skellat> jrgifford: Is it okay for you to go to events if accompanied by parental units?
<paultag> jrgifford: how long until you're 18?
<jrgifford> paultag, and it's worded so vaguely that they can extend it to residential areas too.
<jrgifford> skellat, yup.
<paultag> :\
<jrgifford> paultag, another 1.3 years.
<paultag> ack
<jrgifford> paultag, yeah, doesn't make me very proud of my city. ;P
<skellat> paultag: There are state-level curfew rules for minors in Ohio, if memory serves
<paultag> skellat: youch
<paultag> lucky I was never under 18 and in the Cleve'
<jrgifford> skellat, paultag - no clue about state, but Cle Hts has one. basically it's under 16, 10:30PM, 16-18, 12:00AM, 18, who cares.
<jrgifford> (or something like that)
<jrgifford> http://www.clevelandheights.com/index.aspx?page=1004
<skellat> Ah.  My mistake.  It can be adopted by counties on a county-by-county basis: http://codes.ohio.gov/orc/307.71 .  Townships can adopt such on their own authority too: http://codes.ohio.gov/orc/505.89 .  For municipalities it is an inherent part to home rule powers.
<jrgifford> 531.06 TEMPORARY SPECIAL CURFEW AREAS is the "fun" part.
<skellat> Whoa.  Cool!  Anti-Flash Mob legislation!
<jrgifford> that is scary as all get-out!
<skellat> Why?
<skellat> You want scary law, this is scary: http://codes.ohio.gov/orc/161
<jrgifford> seems fairly straight forward and simple.
<skellat> That little bit hasn't been updated since 1963!
<jrgifford> does it need to be?
<skellat> Yeah
<jrgifford> it looks pretty solid to me.
<skellat> We actually have no legal way to postpone elections in our state except in case of "enemy attack".
<jrgifford> basically, positions can be filled, they expire within 2 years, elections can't be postponed more than 6 months, sounds decent to me.
<jrgifford> skellat, what is a situation where we would need to postpone elections.
<jrgifford> because there is none, other than a security problem.
<jrgifford> (that i can think of)
<skellat> Radiological or chemical release
<skellat> Think about Perry Nuclear Power
<jrgifford> that could potentially be termed a enemy attack, until proven that it's actually "just an accident".
<jrgifford> they have to treat most of those like an attack.
<skellat> Ah, that's a novel way to reinterpret things! :-)
<jrgifford> i know a guy who works/worked at a Nuke power plant.
<jrgifford> he told me the procedure dictates that they treat those like security breaches.
<skellat> But back to the main point of curfews...how late are you out that a curfew will cramp your lifestyle?
<Unit193> When I was underage, I was out to about 2am once, but was right down the road from where I lived. :D
<Unit193> s/once//
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-04-24
<jrgifford> skellat, i rarely get out.
<jrgifford> home > work  and back is basically the extent of my sojourns.
 * Cheri703 high fives jrgifford, hermits unite!
<jrgifford> Cheri703, lol
<Unit193> jrgifford: It's better this way!
<jrgifford> Unit193, heh
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-04-25
<drkokandy> In case you haven't seen the email yet, Raring is released: http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/
<drkokandy> (so are all the flavors - links in the announcement email)
<Unit193> Need to hold 4 packages from precise and 2 packages from quantal if you want to have functioning indicators in Xubuntu.
<skellat> Unit193: Any idea if the Lubuntu folks have any mirrors other than cdimage.u.c?  I want to run zsync just to be sure the last image I got from iso.qa.u.c is the released one.
<skellat> cdimage.u.c is politely refusing connections as is se.cdimage.u.c at the moment
<dzho> ah, release time!
<skellat> Just succeeded with the initial systems test for tonight's conference call
<skellat> This may well work
<Unit193> skellat: Could just torrent?  It'd do the same thing pretty much, no?
<skellat> Unit193: Never mind, I got in and zsync'ed it.  Had to not play with bandwidth since the conference call is coming up later tonight & TWC doesn't play nice
<Unit193> I zsync'd here too, then started seedding.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-04-26
<drkokandy> because of course Backup would fail right before I try to upgrade. Super.
<Unit193> Good luck on the upgrade!
<skellat> Conference call starts in 10 minutes.  Dial in to 724-444-7444, enter call ID 127739 followed by a #, then hit 1# unless you have a TalkShoe account.  If you get in successfully you should hear music playing.
<skellat> Conference call starts in 4 minutes.  Dial in to 724-444-7444, enter call ID 127739 followed by a #, then hit 1# unless you have a TalkShoe account.  If you get in successfully you should hear music playing.
<skellat> Conference call is open.  Dial in to 724-444-7444, enter call ID 127739 followed by a #, then hit 1# unless you have a TalkShoe account.  I'm going to wait to see if anybody dials in yet.
<skellat> I'm going to give it a couple moments to see if anybody actually dials in.
<skellat> /s/moments/minutes/
<Cheri703> skellat: did you ever send that to the mailing list?
<Cheri703> because afaik I'm still on it and didn't get anything
<Cheri703> maybe I'm not on it though
<skellat> Cheri703: http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-us-ohio@lists.launchpad.net/msg01264.html & http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2138288&goto=newpost
 * Cheri703 isn't really available to call in, just wondering if that might explain low turnout
<Cheri703> ah, ok
<skellat> Cheri703: See also the RSVPs: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-ohio/2384-raring-ringtail-conference-call-release-party/
<Cheri703> gotcha
<skellat> And: https://plus.google.com/116070181546687340819/posts/8681vnciTJz & http://ohio.ubuntu-us.org/node/144
<skellat> Call failed.  Call aborted.
<Unit193> Plan B.  So I upgraded one a couple days ago, and may do some weird hackish thing to see if raring even works on here before I upgrade it.
<skellat> Unit193: Come again?  You're starting in the middle or posted in the wrong channel.
<Unit193> Starting in the middle, not fun to start at the beginning!  Plan B release talk.
<skellat> Unit193: What weird hackish thing are you referring to?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio! | Check us out at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-ohio/ | Current podcast episode: http://ohio.ubuntu-us.org/node/144 | SIP Voicemail 1580@sip.sdf.org | Voicemail 206-299-2120 Extension 1580 | Current monthly team report-in-progress: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OhioTeam/TeamReports/Current
<Unit193> Method of booting it without using live media.
<skellat> Care to elucidate oh deliberately mysterious one?
<Unit193> We'll see if it actually works. :P
<skellat> Building a root fs and then kick starting it?
<skellat> In the old very deprecated ARM way?
<Unit193> Something like that, yep.  First I have to change the Xubuntu raring settings/packages.  Don't know exactly what the ARM way is, never used an ARM device.
 * skellat is indisposed and the laptop can't follow him for the moment
<skellat> Unit193: Okay, so what did you do then?
<Unit193> Well, not sure if it (still) works, so we'll find out.
<skellat> GOOD MORNING CLEVELAND!  I'm actually downtown at the Cleveland Clinic this morning as a family member has a procedure this morning.
<paultag> I love Cleveland.
<yano> CLEVELAND ROCKS!!!!!!
<yano> i got into an argument about baseball with someone about that
<yano> eventually i realize, yes, the Indians suck now, but then i remembered that the Rock N' Roll Hall of Fame is in Cleveland, i then pointed out that Cleveland literally, does Rock!
<yano> Take that other big cities from other states!
<paultag> hahaha
<paultag> so true
<dzho> I hope everything is going ok for skellat's people
<paultag> == dzho
<skellat> Surgeon briefing finally
<skellat> Yes, I'm still at Cleveland Clinic Main Campus in J Building.  It has been a fairly long day.
 * paultag hugs skellat 
<skellat> paultag: Mom did well
<paultag> outstanding to hear.
<paultag> I wish her and you all the best.
<skellat> Now to go find grub.  Two hours until she's back together and able to wake up.
<skellat> Can't walk and type on netbook.
 * skellat disappears
<eskimoe> so how about that full 13.04 release?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-04-28
<skellat> ~ubuntu-us-ohio-rockstars after I went through by hand to see who all were Ubuntu Members
<skellat> ~ubuntu-us-ohio-rockstars WAS UPDATED after I went through by hand to see who all were Ubuntu Members
 * skellat feels like he is going blind after looking at that many LP user pages
 * Unit193 shows a little Ubuntu logo next to members.
<Unit193> What's the point of the group?
<skellat> Unit193: Apparently nobody came up with a way to use launchpadlib to cross LoCo membership against Ubuntu Members membership
<skellat> So that, in theory, I don't have to look at all the LP user pages again to come up with a list like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5614296/
<skellat> Eventually I'm going to e-mail LoCo Council to see if they can produce a breakdown by LoCo of where all the Ubuntu Members are supposedly located on the planet just for the sake of understanding where clumps of hardcore participants may be found
<skellat> That may mean they'll need someone hacking on launchpadlib, though
<skellat> So, I dunno
<skellat> Unit193: Was that probably not the answer you were looking for?
<Unit193> Not really.
<Unit193> You should get LP_Karma_Suffix, greasemonkey script.
<skellat> Which does what?
<Unit193> Puts a Ubuntu logo after members, and their LP username, also: http://pastebin.com/tvWGeAyX
<paultag> skellat: locolint can do some of that
<paultag> skellat: I wrote that a while back, it's aware of a lot, doing that should be a few lines of Python
<paultag> brb, headache, sholder is killing me, etc
<Unit193> paultag: Eh, no fun... Hopefully a nap'll help.
<paultag> Unit193: yah. It was from yesterday's Ohanami
<paultag> anyway, I'll be fine. Off to the bar, love y'all.
<skellat> Unti193: There, now you have a bland placeholder icon until I can think of something better
<Unit193> Ummm.... Not what I was saying, but alrighty...
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-04-22
<dzho> huh, I missed this http://www.webupd8.org/2014/04/ubuntu-one-file-services-shutting-down.html
<belkinsa> dzho, make sure your account still can work for the sites that use SSO.  ;)
<dzho> belkinsa: I never used Ubuntu One
<belkinsa> Ah.
 * dzho just made sure his launchpad signin works, just to be sure
<dzho> huh.  I might want to think this one over.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7306777/
<belkinsa> Ouch.
<dzho> I don't think I use the OpenID anywhere.
<belkinsa> I think I don't too.
<belkinsa> Though Launchpad = OpenID?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-04-25
<Unit193> paultag: Had a chance to take a look at the email and what the problems are with the second package yet?
<starrats> good morning everyone!
<belkinsa> Morning, starrats.
<belkinsa> How are you?
<starrats> I'm fine belkinsa
<starrats> sorry was afk for a few minutes
<belkinsa> It's alright, most of us lurk.
<starrats> but I'm on ubuntu 14.04LTS now got rid of xubuntu
<belkinsa> Do you like it?  Why the switch?
<starrats> just switched this morning and why I switched is that I had problems with the login window, it was always 'freezing up' on me
<belkinsa> Ah.  Unity is nice and I think searching for what you need is faster than looking for it.
<starrats> getting used to ubuntu and getting back into my macbook days with everything on the left side of the screen like minimize/maxamize buttons
<starrats> I'm hoping the 'greeter' screen is nicer to me on ubuntu than it was on xubuntu
<belkinsa> I think they are working on that.
<starrats> by the way, lol where's the 'settings manager' on ubuntu?
<belkinsa> You know where the clock is?
<starrats> upper right?
<belkinsa> Or you can search it on the dash of Unity.
<starrats> ah ok
<belkinsa> Right, that icon takes you a menu that has it
<starrats> is it called 'system settings'?
<belkinsa> System Settings...
<belkinsa> Yes
<starrats> cool, thanks, it's also on the leftside with the other major apps
<starrats> little wrench and cog
<belkinsa> I guess you are right.
<starrats> need to do a few things there thru out my day today
<belkinsa> Same.
<starrats> how's school for you?
<belkinsa> And that includes looking for my dream job: http://ubuntusense.com/2014/04/24/my-dream-job/
<jenni> [ My Dream Job | The Ubuntu Sense ] - https://j.mp/1ntEPDG
<belkinsa> Spring semester is over for me, this week was finals.  I have two week break than summer classes.
<starrats> ah cool and busy busy for you
<belkinsa> Yup.
<belkinsa> With two more semesters to go
<starrats> then you graduate?
<belkinsa> Yup.
<belkinsa> With a BD in biology
<starrats> cool
<starrats> that's right you're into Biology
<starrats> I remember from before now
<starrats> specializing in DNA isit?
<belkinsa> But like I said that blog post, I don't want to do all research, I want to tie in my hobby of OpenSource.
<belkinsa> Yup.
<starrats> okay makes sense
<starrats> you ever thought of working in forensics with both Bio. and Opensource creating new 'apps'?
<belkinsa> I have, but the class that teaches that at UC is in the next spring and I will be done by then.  But then again, I can learn that myself.
<starrats> true
<starrats> get your Masters in that field
<belkinsa> I'm thinking about that but (hate to say this) I'm a 2.7 student.
<belkinsa> My grades are bad.
<belkinsa> And I can't kill my lazyness.
<starrats> ouch on the gpa and lol on the laziness but you sound like a very busy person with taking summer classes and trying to get out early
<belkinsa> I'm not, I been in school for 5 years now
<belkinsa> It's something that I don't like talking about.
<belkinsa> And in public too.
<starrats> ah okay subject is now closed
<belkinsa> Thanks.
 * belkinsa has issues.
<belkinsa> There, now closed.
<starrats> you are not the only one though belkinsa everyone has issues of some sort
<belkinsa> I know.
<starrats> my issues are unreal right now, lol
<belkinsa> May I ask what they are?
<starrats> sure, I have recently started insulin for my diabetes, I have to move somewhere down the road because the house I'm living in is now up for sale and the woman that I told you about awhile back is no longer my gf but we remain BFF's
<belkinsa> Ouch.
<starrats> I also have a pinch L5 nerve root that requires an injection to relieve my daily pain but i have to maintain a good blood sugar to receive the injection
<belkinsa> Is this due to age?
<starrats> yes and also damage from a fall many years ago, it's all catching up to me now
<belkinsa> Ah.
<starrats> it's been a week now that I have been doing insulin once a day along with my pills I was doing before
<belkinsa> Did the pills stop working for you?
<starrats> basically yes, my doctor says my Pancreas is 'tired' and not creating enough insulin even with the two different pills i take twice a day, I'm type II diabetic
<belkinsa> Ah, I see.
<starrats> been a Type II for 12 years now
<belkinsa> Type II is late-onset?
<starrats> it's probably a heredity factor, my Mom was bordrline and my Materal Grandmother was full blown diabetic,
<starrats> yes onset for me
<belkinsa> Most things have that and environmental factors.  Nothing is a simple one-gene trait.
<starrats> one of those autoimmune things, lol
<belkinsa> Well, a few things are.
<starrats> so far I'm enjoying ubuntu, bouncing between here and Facebook, will have to do a few more things in term to get all i want squared away
<belkinsa> That's good to hear, I still have my netbook to set up.
<starrats> but noe worried about it at the moment
 * belkinsa is on a 2005 laptop
<starrats> not/noe
<starrats> I'm on a toshiba satillite
<belkinsa> I'm on a Toshiba laptop that's from 2005 and is an old worklaptop that my mom gave me,
<starrats> a couple folks thinks that is why I was having my xubuntu problems, incompatibility issues
<starrats> my laptop is 2 to 3 years oldbought new at Best Buy summer of 2012
<belkinsa> Have you asked in the #xubuntu channel?
<starrats> yes many times and they say it's not their issue but it's my problems
<belkinsa> Ah.  I am that same boat.
<starrats> the problem is/was the cursor would 'freeze' right at the login screen and I couldn't put my password in
<starrats> and i had to do a hard shutdown all the time to rebot
<starrats> reboot
<belkinsa> Bummer, did you try another favour other than Ubuntu?  Like Lubuntu. (if you want a more Linux feel)
<starrats> no I haven't
<starrats> I like xfce and that is why I went with xubuntu but I also have used regular linux in the past
<belkinsa> Try Linux Mint or whatever it's called?
<belkinsa> .*
<belkinsa> s/./?
<jenni> belkinsa meant to say: ?*
<starrats> I know some folks call ubuntu 'bloated' and slow but so far I don't see that with 14.04
<belkinsa> Nevermind
<starrats> anyway I have to go downstairs and get the place squared away for the realtor to come and retake some photos, bbl
<belkinsa> See ya later
<paultag> Unit193: yeah, I'm still uot of town
<paultag> but I can this weekend
<starrats> back from the cleaning and crap for the realtor's new photos
<jrgifford> I am constantly reminded why package managers exist.
<starrats> back from stuff
<starrats> is there a channel that is for offtopic subjects for ubuntu?
<jrgifford> ubuntu-offtopic exists, i think
<jrgifford> but this room generally is fair game
<starrats> ah okay thank you, I'm new to ubuntu
<starrats> plus it's an OH based channel and I lived in OH
<starrats> live/not lived
<Unit193> paultag: Ah, alrighty.  Just wondering how I can do it better, don't think I did yet.
<starrats> good evening everyone!
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-04-26
<starrats> good morning everyone!
<starrats> !list
<starrats> hell again and good morning to all!
<starrats> hello
<starrats> good afternoon everone
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-04-21
<Unit193> canthus13: Welcome back.
<canthus13> Unit193: Heh.
<Unit193> Not seen you alive in a while.  Saw someone using your ISP hit my stream. :P
<thafreak> canthus13: so you still like that galago?
* belkinsa changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio!| https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OhioTeam | Severe Weather Alerts in ##weather-us-oh | Verified until 2015-11-19
 * Unit193 scratches head.
<thafreak> ls -l
<Unit193> -rw-rw-r--  1 unit193 unit193      1376 Jun  4  2014 Basshunter.m3u
 * thafreak rm -rivd /home/unit193
<Unit193> :(
<thafreak> it's interactive...i would select no
<Unit193> \o/  Though, I like -I better.
<canthus13> thafreak: Yeah. I like it.  The touchpad is a bit iffy, and I'm still getting used to the chiclet keyboard, but everything else is great.
<canthus13> Borderlands 2 runs beautifully at mostly high settings.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-04-22
<Unit193> jackson: Hello.
<jackson> hi Unit193
<Unit193> Ooh, you're alive!
<jackson> hmm u2
<jackson> lol
<jackson> i'm actually from western PA
<jackson> Butler
<Unit193> Oh cool, I'm not complaining.  Mind if I ask what brings you here though?
<cyberanger> jackson: Whereabouts?
<jackson> been here before
<cyberanger> Oh, Butler
<Unit193> cyberanger: Nice catch.
<jackson> my father was born in New Concord too
<jackson> and I have lived in Dayton  for 4 years
<jackson> so I have a connection
<jackson> and butler is only 30 mins from Ohio
<jackson> soooo whet the ell
<jackson> what*
<jackson> so where are youns from?
<Unit193> Ohio, Mansfield area.  Born in Akron though.
<jackson> k
 * jackson was born in Augsburg Germany
<cyberanger> jackson: From Erie, PA, now live in Chattanooga, TN area
<jackson> cool
 * jackson is retired and was a Automated building systems Tech
<jackson> I installed a computer in the utility roon and interconnected the whole building to run on a computer and that was from 1978 to 1993
<jackson> room*
 * jackson was an Energy Manger
<jackson> on nuf me tooting my horn
<jackson> and u guys?
<cyberanger> Title says System Administrator for one job, Stocker for another, really it's "Do the job, no matter the task"
<jackson> cool  got to start some where and do what one has to do
<cyberanger> Yep
 * jackson served in the USAF for 20 years 2 mts 2 days then I retired from the military in 1993
 * jackson is working with the Ardunio and Rasberry Pi too
<jackson> and u Unit193
<jackson> :)
<Unit193> Me?  Just trying to get more in the sysadmin side of things, not a programmer (unless it gets late at night.)
<jackson> lol k
<jackson> tks
<jackson> I also mess with solar power and related stuff
<cyberanger> That's always fun
<jackson> energy management for energy conservation
<cyberanger> Passive radar, SDR
<jackson> http://www.rtl-sdr.com/passive-radar-dual-coherent-channel-rtl-sdr/
<jenni> [ Passive RADAR With a Dual Coherent Channel RTL-SDR - rtl-sdr.com ] - https://j.mp/1bsBHFf
<jackson> cool
<jackson> I worked insupport of scope dopes operating a 50 Megwatt radar tower on the Calif coast for 3 years    interesting
<jackson> jenni: list
<jenni> List all the things you know
<jackson> haha got 5 years
<jackson> jenni version
<jenni> Version
<jenni> like 1.0.2
<jackson> cyberanger and Unit193 i have a chanel on ((Server: irc.spotchat.org  #living_green)) and you and others are invited to hangout. The chanel is about: Living more efficiently using a smaller Carbon footprint.
<jackson> *channel 
<canthus13> weird. I thought I was in any other channel BUT this one. there's activity.  Like... a full screen of it. o.O
<Unit193> From PA, TN, and OH.
<Unit193> Took 3 states to get this much.
<thafreak> now we just need markdude from CA to join in
 * dzho checking in from OH, far east division
<dzho> (NY)
<dzho> jackson: I lived in Dayton for a bit, too.  It was all last century, so . . . 
<thafreak> last century...way to make yourself seem even older than you are :)
<dzho> dude, the Internet, it ages us
<dzho> you know how they talk about Internet time?  the kids, they have no idea.
<dzho> cut your connections now, while there's still time
<dzho> SAVE YOURSELVES
<thafreak> did you say get an lte connection to my brain?
<thafreak> dzho: have you purchased a laptop recently? I'm in the market and struggling
<thafreak> I'm wanting to want the system76 gallago because it has everything I want...
<thafreak> but worried about build quality a bit...
<thafreak> then there's the new dell xps, but it's basically more expensive than a mac, with similar limited options
<thafreak> and no ethernet port, only 2 usb3 ports
<yano> https://fi.google.com/ :o
<jenni> [ Project Fi ] - https://j.mp/1DOEkua
<dzho> thafreak: the thinkpad twist I have I still have problems with Ubuntu 12.04 going into a hard freeze on it, so I'm afraid I can't offer much advice there.
<yano> .nws 43210
<jenni> Frost Advisory issued April 22 at 3:45PM EDT until April 23 at 8:00AM EDT by NWS
<jenni> Complete weather watches, warnings, and advisories for Columbus, OH, available here: http://alerts.weather.gov/cap/wwaatmget.php?x=OHC049 -- You may also PM the bot to get more details.
<yano> heh
<Unit193> Temp: 39 F (4 C) ~ Overcast ~ Windchill: 30 F (-1 C) ~ Humidity: 62% ~ Observed: Wed 22, 15:52
<Unit193> :D
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-04-23
<Unit193> It's snowing.
<Unit193> No really, snow.
<Unit193> Temp: 37 F (3 C) ~ Overcast ~ Windchill: 32 F (0 C) ~ Humidity: 62% ~ Observed: Wed 22, 21:52
<yano> wat
<yano> nowat
<yano> no*way
<yano> .wx-wg 43210
<jenni> Cover: Mostly Cloudy, Temp: 37.0°F (2.8°C), Dew Point: 29°F (-2°C), Humdity: 73%, Feels Like: 37°F (3°C), Pressure: [↑] 29.91in (1013mb), Wind: From the North at 0.0 mph (0 kmh), Location: University View, Columbus, Ohio, Last Updated: April 22, 10:44 PM EDT, (Powered by wunderground.com)
<Unit193> Really.
<yano> .snow 43210
<jenni> (☃)
<jenni> No
<yano> that stupid API never sees snow, lol
<Unit193> I was just out in it.
<Unit193> yano: Thought about adding fw to my weather script, but not sure how many uses it'd ever get. :P
<yano> heh
<Unit193> .fw akron,ohio
<jenni> THE FUCKING SITE DOESN'T CONTAIN ANY FUCKING INFORMATION ABOUT THE FUCKING WEATHER FOR THE PROVIDED FUCKING LOCATION. FUCK!
<jackson> o/
<jackson> hi dzho
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-04-24
<Unit193> Temp: 32 F (0 C) ~ Clear ~ Windchill: 29 F (-2 C) ~ Luftfeucht.: 69% ~ Beobachtet: Fri 24, 01:52
<Unit193> :D
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-04-26
<thafreak> hey, does anyone know when OLF 2015 is? Like the dates?
<Unit193> thafreak: Might be 11/13?
<Unit193> Ah ,see you've asked.
<thafreak> october 11-13 you think?
<yano> whoa
<yano> october?
<yano> really?
<Unit193> yano: Check scrollback there.
<yano> ah
<dzho> I've got at least a week of scrollback there and I don't see it
<Unit193> They didn't finalize it.
<dzho> yeah, I'm not seeing any discussion at all.  is this the oftc #ohiolinux or have they moved to a different channel?
<Unit193> That's the one.
<Unit193> dzho: https://paste.unit193.net/?4fdcb476be89f4d0#2VIsTKwegL8Kf3D1mPPamark6hYHPl/ijWl8vWOnTqE= really sloppy grep.
<jenni> [ ZeroBin ] - https://j.mp/1J1WxpE
<dzho> ah, thanks.
<dzho> Unit193: my backscroll only goes back to 4/14
<dzho> so, that explains it
<Unit193> Some of that was backscroll, some log.
<dzho> yeah, I might have it in a log, now I know where to look.
<Unit193> Meeting tonight should be too.
<dzho> it's just funny for there to be so much conversation in such a short period of time and then ... nothing.
<Unit193> Haha, yeah.
<dzho> --- Log closed Mon Mar 03 18:51:56 2014
<dzho> --- Log opened Mon Apr 13 11:18:42 2015
<dzho> welp, nevermind
<Unit193> You need help? :P
<dzho> haha
<Unit193> Though, don't think they'd like meeting logs passed on.
<dzho> no, it's fine.
<Unit193> A'ight.
<Unit193> I didn't bother looking too closely though.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-04-25
<yano> http://lopsacbus.org/
<jenni> [  ] - http://lopsacbus.org
<dzho> the "cbus" threw me there for a moment
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-04-26
<Unit193> http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/04/doj-fcc-chairman-ok-chartertime-warner-cable-deal-with-a-few-caveats/ "New Charter will not be permitted to charge usage-based prices or impose data caps."  Well hey...
<jenni> [ DOJ, FCC chairman ok Charter/Time Warner Cable deal, with a few caveats | Ars Technica ] - https://j.mp/1YQYexE
<Unit193> "I felt a great disturbance in the Internet, as if millions of subscribers suddenly cried out in terror, and were suddenly silenced. I fear something terrible has happened."
<yano> http://nbc4i.com/2016/04/26/report-10-percent-of-ohio-children-have-a-parent-in-prison/
<jenni> [ Report: 10 percent of Ohio children have a parent in prison | NBC4i.com ] - https://j.mp/1qPrjhW
<yano> http://www.dispatch.com/content/sections/services/dispatch-mobile.html
<jenni> [ Dispatch Mobile Text Alerts | The Columbus Dispatch ] - https://j.mp/1g5TLWz
<yano> http://radio.wosu.org/post/franklin-county-offers-transgender-inclusive-health-care
<jenni> [ Franklin County Offers Transgender-Inclusive Health Care | WOSU Radio ] - https://j.mp/1SyLnMO
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-04-29
<yano> https://u.osu.edu/w8lt/
<jenni> [ W8LT - Amateur Radio Club at Ohio State University | Student Organization for Amateur Radio Operators ] - https://u.osu.edu
<francheska> HOLA
<francheska> :-D
<yano> oh lawd now canaima
<Unit193> Yeeeeep...
<yano> ban those fuckers
<Unit193> Thought about it, actually. :P
<yano> i do it in all my channels
<yano> ooh yay
<Unit193> Eh, second one?
<yano> yea
<yano> logging bots
<yano> that were being malcious
<yano> and occasionally still come back
<Unit193> I'm pretty aware, but it's a bit dated. :P
<yano> meh, possibly
<yano> i leave it in all my channels too
<Unit193> For anyone else: canaima is the ident of Venezuela users, it's a custom OS that's distributed by schools or something with an IRC button on the desktop, they have no idea what IRC is and just tend to make a lot of noise, not usually English at that.
<yano> yea, and they often don't realize they are talking to other people or are even on freenode
<yano> they constantly try to cyber with jenni
<Unit193> Hah, niiice...
<yano> they are the reason why i'm going to have to build in an identd blocking into jenni
<yano> currently she can only block on nick/hostmask
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-04-24
* Unit193 changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio!| https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OhioTeam | NOAA Weather Alerts: ##weather-us-oh | Ohio News: ##ohio-news | OLF 2017
<yano> https://ohiolinux.org/
<jenni> [ Ohio LinuxFest 2016 - Free and Open Software Conference and Expo ] - https://ohiolinux.org
<yano> looks like the <title> needs updating
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-04-27
<jgould> New box built... Lets instasll Xubuntu on it
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-04-28
<locodir-user> hi
<Unit193> Howdy.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2018-04-24
<antonm> Hi
<Unit193> Hello, antonm.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2018-04-25
<antonm> Hi
<dzho> what's up
<antonm> nothing much
<antonm> just waiting for the ubuntu 18.04 release tomorrow
<Unit193> 16.04 users get offered at the first point release, so it'll be longer.
<antonm> Hi
<Unit193> Howdy.
<Unit193> So I've entirely left Artful behind. :P
<antonm> lol
<Unit193> Note, Xubuntu dev, so have been running bionic in some form for months.  But now fully upgraded.
<antonm> nice
<Unit193> You're "realname" doesn't quite match the one on the list, but that's you correct?
<antonm> What's on the list
<Unit193> '[Ubuntu-us-ohio] Why do you use Ubuntu?'
<antonm> oh
<antonm> that's not me, that's Adam
<Unit193> Ah, sorry then.
<antonm> it's okay
#ubuntu-us-oh 2018-04-26
<antonm> Happy release day!
<dzho> I'm not seeing it as released, yet.
<antonm> Hi
<yano> hi
<yano> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes
<jenni> [ BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes - Ubuntu Wiki ] - https://bit.ly/2JuVDIq
<yano> looks like today is supposed to be the day
<dzho> and yet
<dzho> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/389/builds
<jenni> [ Bionic Final | Ubuntu QA ] - https://bit.ly/2JvZBk2
<yano> aww, `do-release-upgrade` still isn't showing it available for me
<dzho> it won't, until .1
<yano> https://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/1804
<yano> :(
<yano> oh
<dzho> it's better that way ;-)
<Unit193> yano: You can jump ahead, but if you use the usual releases it'll be available pretty soon™
<dzho> #ubuntu-release-party is saying around midnight london time
<Unit193> I'm fairly certain they say a lot of things. :>
<Unit193> Up, infinity said it.  OK, you win!
<dzho> ok, got the desktop-amd64 iso and have the torrent up and sending traffic outbound, for the cause
<Unit193> Thanks.
<Unit193> Just Ubuntu I presume?
<dzho> me? 
<Unit193> Yeha.
<dzho> yeah, just the one iso because that's one of the few I'm most likely to use, and the one I expect is going to get hit the hardest
<dzho> it's official https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2018-April/000231.html
<jenni> [ Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) released ] - https://bit.ly/2JwgU4i
<Unit193> Indeed!
#ubuntu-us-oh 2018-04-27
<yano> yay!
<yano> woohoo
<yano> ooh, right seeding!
<dzho> I've sent back out 1.3GB so far. Not quite break-even with my d/l but getting close.
<yano> so far my ratio is 0.50 for -server and 0.21 for -desktop
<yano> all of my uploaded is dedicated to -desktop (it's auto to qbittorrent)
<dzho> I just use btdownloadcurses
<Unit193> I'm just being selfish. :3
<yano> sweet
<yano> that's terminal only, right?
<Unit193> dzho: Nice!  The new fork?
<yano> Unit193: :p
<Unit193> yano: By that, I mean I'm only seeding Xubuntu Core images. :P
<yano> my max-upload is 10 Megabits/sec
<yano> Unit193: oh
<yano> er wait
<yano> http://releases.ubuntu.com/18.04/ubuntu-18.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent
<yano> is that 404'ing for you?
<yano> i got that from, https://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<jenni> [ Alternative downloads | Ubuntu ] - https://bit.ly/2JycGcr
<yano> i just realized i'm seeding 17.10 -server
<Unit193> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found
<yano> dang
<yano> dzho: what's the bt hash of -server ubuntu 18.04?
<yano> like how "e4be9e4db876e3e3179778b03e906297be5c8dbe" is the bt hash for -desktop of 18.04
<dzho> dunno
<dzho> I haven't looked
<dzho> I'm just doing desktop
<yano> ah, okie dokie
<yano> i'm asking in the party chan
<yano> url is, http://releases.ubuntu.com/18.04/ubuntu-18.04-live-server-amd64.iso.torrent
<yano> --
<yano> ubuntu-18.04-desktop-amd64.iso: e4be9e4db876e3e3179778b03e906297be5c8dbe
<yano> ubuntu-18.04-live-server-amd64.iso: ddee5cb75c12f3165ef79a12a5cd6158bef029ad
<yano> ubuntu-18.04-server-amd64.iso: 18855decae30922fa7696a2a9da094494f91f313
#ubuntu-us-oh 2019-04-28
<amcclure> hello
<Unit193> Howdy.
